# FET after OHSS part 10



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

New home girls!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Me first


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi girls

Can't remember what I said in my last post.

But Debz heaps of luck for tomorrow I'll be thinking of you and I hope those embies divide over night.

Sarah - Good luck for test date its getting closer.

Liz and Chris - Heaps of Congrats (can't remember if I said it once of not)

Sarah - hope the twins are doing well - I love the picture you are so lucky

Bev - Hi hunnie

Flo-jo Hi and good luck

Cecille Hope you are enjoying your rest ready for the birth

Hope - hi sweetie - whens your next treatment

All my love to each of you

Mel xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All

Well lots of good things happening on here at the mo - long may it continue!!

Had my scan this morning, lining at 7mm so not as thick as they would like it, aiming for 8mm so they are upping my levels of progynova to 4 pills per day and I am being rescanned on Saturday with ET on Tuesday!!!  Fingers crossed.  Anyone got any tips to get the lining all thick and snuggly ready for Tuesday?

So Debs you & I will be almost on the same timescales - scary times ahead.  

Sending      to everyone

LOL

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Flo-Jo

THats the exact problem I had with my FET.  My lining only reached 7mm but my hospital were happy with that (in hindsight I'm not). This next time they are increasing my dose of estrogil or whatever its called.  I was also told of some girls who increased their lining by taking Vit E as it thins your blood and makes it flow to the uterus better so the lining thicker.

Good luck chick.

Mel


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Firstly, Debs, just logged on quickly to send you this:

[fly]        
*DIVIDE EMBIES DIVIDE* 
       
*DIVIDE EMBIES DIVIDE* 
       
*DIVIDE EMBIES DIVIDE* 
       
*DIVIDE EMBIES DIVIDE*
        [/fly]​
Secondly, Mel & Flo-Jo - my clinic said that if I had not had a thick enough lining they would have delayed my ET and put me on a longer course of Progynova. My acapuncturist also reckons she can increase blood flow to this area, but as this is the first tx that I've tried it I'm just waiting to see...

Mel, don't remind me about my test date (I've been given 2 dates so chosen the later one ) - if I make it that far without a visit from  I'll be absolutely ...

Hope you all enjoy the footie!!

Sarah69 xx​


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah assuming you are talking to me and not hope - hope I'm right. 

Anyway when is your test date?  I'll be thinking about you and crossing everything possible. xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Mel - I'm a dope   - I was speaking to you!! I've been given 2 different test dates by the 2 diff hospitals I'm treated by (1 does ET/stimming & other has embryology lab) so I'm going with the later one which is next wednesday 21st. However, on my previous txs AF has arrived before test day or on test day so I'll be lucky if I make it that far...

Debs - good luck for today     - hope youve got a couple of strong little embies to be returned to where they belong.

Hope everyone else is well  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oooh I'll be thinking of you Sarah.  You may make it to test date without AF though due to pessaries wont you.  Or did AF still arrive before test date on your last FET.  Crossing everything for you.

Debs hope those embies have done you proud today!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

My last FET cycle AF arrived on day 10 despite pessaries...(today is day 10 of this FET cycle) 

On my previous ICSI though I got to test day & AF arrived in the afternoon.

Hoping & praying   stays away for alot longer this cycle, but its so hard to stay +ve when getting loads of AF style cramps & twinges.

Thanks for your good wishes tho mel - really nice to know you girls are rooting for me 

Sarah x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep rooting for you all the way!!!!  I hope AF stays away for a good 8.5 months for you.  Those cramps could be your little embies snuggling down getting ready to make you a proud mummy.  I know its hard but like everyone says try and stay positive.

Mel x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

my lovely FET ladies 

well, I have two very beautiful looking embies (if I do say so myself  ) back where they belong today   The nurses at the clinic were so lovely to me this morning - I couldn't wipe the smile off my face. Now into thinking positive mode     and putting my feet up for a few days  

Sarah - thank you for my thaw and dividing dances  they really made me smile   And they obviously did the trick! Keeping my fingers crossed for you over the next few days  

Yogi - lovely to see you back on this thread  Hope you and your DH are well - you're always in my thoughts 

Lots of love to everyone else 

Debs
xxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yey Debs!!!!! So happy to hear you are pregnant until proven otherwise.  you make sure you take it easy and keep up those positive thoughts.  I will be thinking of you.  We are doing just fine thanks for asking.

Love

Mel x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Me again!  

Debs - so glad you had 2 good embies to replace - what more could you ask for at this stage?  . Glad you're feeling +ve for week1       - do you have any time off planned? You need to look after yourself hun  

I have to say, I really enjoyed wk1 this tx & got into the +ve visualisation swanning round in a big baggy sun top with my bloated boobs & belly   So glad I've got you girls to keep me cheerful in wk2 tho as I find it tough - but its so nice to not be going through it alone. Thanks Mel for your kind words, I have heard that AF cramps are not always a bad sign so will really try to visualise my embies getting bedded in & the discomfort coming from everything getting a bit crowded down there with Findus, Sarah-Lee & expanding uterus taking up all the room .

Everyone have a nice weekend!



Sarah69 xx


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

hi everyone- i keep popping on to see how you are all doing and just wanted to say well done to debs or to her frosties for doing so well. i wish you and your dh the best of luck and i noticed that the reason for your needing icsi is the same as ours! it still blows me away to think that my boys came from frozen sperm and then frozen embryos, we are so lucky to live in a time when medical science can not only beat life threatening illness but also give us a chance at a family. (i'm not usually so philosophical but just had a glass of red!) Good luck xxxx bev.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All
Lovely day - hope you are all enjoying it whereever you are.

Had another scan today - all looking good, lining between 8.5 and 10mm so all systems go for Tuesday - oh my life I can't believe I am actually (depending upon the thaw) going to get to ET!!


Debs glad you have 2 embies on board - fingers crossed I get to the same stage on Tuesday.

Sooo excited but I just keep telling myself this is the start of a long long process and that I can only but hope & pray for success.  DH is very detached about it all - his defence mechanism is just to take each day as it comes which is good as it really helps me to calm myself down.

See you all next week        

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Georgie1 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello, I'm new and don't know the right etiquette so I hope I'm not interrupting, but I'm worried.  I am starting my FET. Had interupted IVF due to adhesions, had hysteroscopy to remove them and waited for my first period. We have 6 frozen embryos waiting. I started my FET cycle on day 3 of my period, which was incredibly light, in fact it stopped. I told the clinic and they said never mind, go ahead with the progynova. I'm on the forth day of taking the progynova and I've been bleeding quite a lot.  Is that right? I though the progynova was to help build the lining?


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

*mel* -  

*sarah * - hope  is still keeping well away  But I hope you're keeping away from the pee sticks 
You're right - I couldn't really ask for more at this stage. I keep telling myself "there's no reason why this shouldn't work". My new mantra is stolen from another forum:

I am ready
My body is ready
I am determined to concieve 

*Bevitt * - I'm sorry you had to go through the same as us  I just thank god we thought to store some  It was hard enough dealing with H being ill, but having to then go to a fertility clinic was heartbreaking  I'm hoping for a happy ending 

*Flo-jo * - I know exactly how you feel! I actually got a fit of the giggles in the transfer room  I had to explain to the nurse it was just disbelief that I was finally there! It's taken nearly 6 months since I started down-regging for my first cycle to actually getting my embryos back  I'm going to enjoy every minute I have with them - whether that's two weeks or nine months    
Good luck for Monday's thaw - sending you lots of positive vibes    

*Georgie * - you're not interrupting at all  I was still bleeding when I started the progynova. I took my first pill on day 2 and I was still bleeding on day 5. I had a scan on day 14 and my lining was thick enough to go ahead with ET 4 days later  Hope that puts your mind at rest, but if you are worried at all, just phone your clinic 

Lots of love to you all 

Debs
xx[br]Posted on: 17/06/06, 18:58Had to post again!

Sarah, I've just had a read through your 2ww diary  and I have to say I'm loving your Revels theory 
Will be sending OH out to the shops tomorrow 

Debs
xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Flo-Jo - sounds like your lining is coming on well & is getting nice & lush to welcome your little frosties   . Are they going to thaw them on Monday? I need to know as will be getting my dancing shoes on!! Really got my fingers crossed as I know its a stressful day. Sending lots of    .

Georgie - you are welcome in this strand - we're here to support you through all of this. I also had light bleeding for a few days when I started stmming so plz don't worry hun - that's perfectly normal. How are you feeling now - any side effects from the drugs? You look after yourself.

Debs - you're not the only one hoping for a happy ending for you hun     - I thinks there's  few girls in this strand for a start!!  You have a brilliant +ve attitude & I'm sure it will help - I've definately had a different perspective on the 2WW since joining this strand. I think that not dreading it & seeing it as a nice time when you are finally reunited with your precious frosties & officially pg til proven otherwise has made me much more relaxed & less panicky.

I'm glad that you liked my 'Revels Theory'  - I think you can see how focussed I've been in work recently   

Mel - its nice that you're back again, but good for you that you took some time out of thinking about  IF ect to get strong & +ve again. Remind me when is your tx planned? I think you did say but just wondered?

Chris - You were a bit worried weren't you that the stimming drugs were making you put weight on - well I've got a bit of bad news for you hun - I think you might be about tp put on a bit more   - sorry to have to be the one to break that to you.

Liz - thinking of you & your bean - hope you're well & everything's still going smoothly 

Hi Bevitt   - you & your DH's story is such a happy one  - so glad things worked out for you & you finally got the babies that you deserved

Well, I'm wondering whether Dr Cecile's   insistance on positive thinking (on pain of cyber slaps I recall!! ) might finally be starting to work...I've been putting the AF cramps to the back of my mind & been staying really +ve & upbeat & 'thinking myself pregnant' (with the help of you girls I may add) - anyway, woke up this morning feeling uncomfortable lying on my front (.)(.) & then when I went to make my DH a Fathers' Day bacon buttie nearly threw up at the 'piggy' smell coming from the frying pan. Back to normal now, but would love to think these were some kind of 'symptoms'. Cramps getting no worse & AF still not here     Good job I made DH his buttie though as no other Sunday morning treats for him on 2WW   - hee hee - he's been through a lot with all this tx poor guy - he can't even carry his mobile phone in his pocket or have a hot bath without getting into trouble .

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Sarah69

Yep thawing today - I have to ring this pm to find out how they are getting on and what time I am due in tomorrow - on top of this I have 2 huge reports to get done today at work and concentration levels are zero!!!

Hope you all had a good weekend!

LOL

Flo-Jo x[br]Posted on: 19/06/06, 08:42Waiting is no good for me. I can't concentrate, I am nervous of the results of the thaw and excited about the possibility of ET tomorrow. I am trying to tell myself that there is a possibility that none of my frosties will thaw and that even if they do chances of success are slim! Am I being too negative - I so want to be positive but then I think that I will have further to fall if we fail. Trying to be positive but reliasitc but is there such a thing    

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Debs - hope you are still taking it easy young lady!!!! Hope DH is pampering you.

Sarah - I'm getting anxious for your test result, those signs of sickness at the piggy smell and AF cramps all sound good to me.

Flo-Jo honey it so hard isn't it and I remember being where you are now in April.  I had 5 frosties and was absolutely terrified.  I got myself into such a state.  But look at me, althought it failed for me (and I strongly believe its because my lining was too thin.  It was only just 7mm 3 days before transfer and yours is much more).  our 1st two embies survived the thaw and the following day I had one beautiful embryo to put back.  You will make it through today and tomorrow you will be on that table becoming pregnant till proven otherwise.  I wish I could make you feel better as I do know how you feel but I look at it this way (someone told me this).  At the end of the 2ww if it fails you will feel like utter crap anyway so...... spend the next 2 weeks feeling happy and positive that your chance is much higher as you have embies inside you so you are half way there.  The alternative is to spend 2 weeks negative and down about it but at the end of the day if it fails you aren't going to feel any worse no matter how you spend 2 weeks.  Does that make sense.  Anyway I must get on.  Got everything crossed for good thaw for you.

Love

Mel x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Afternoon ladies

Flo-Jo, this one's for you hun....

  *THAW & DIVIDE EMBIES  **   
     
  THAW & DIVIDE EMBIES   
     
  THAW & DIVIDE EMBIES     *​*

Got everything crossed for you    - once you have got through this I'm guessing you'll feel more settled & happy to finally be on your 2WW. As for positive thinking, I've certainly felt more positive this time around with the help of these girls. After 2 failed tx cycles I came to the conclusion that nothing could make a BFN any worse than it is so have put scepticism to one side & tried my best to see myself as pg until proven otherwise & enjoy the time. I agree with Mel & Deb on this one - we spend long enough waiting around in between txs - it really is a milestone to get this far. However, I also do know its easier said than done & have had a couple of wobbly moments during this 2WW when I've just not been able to imagine that that pee stick could ever ever come up with 2 blue lines for me (sorry Cecilie )

At the moment though, I'm getting a bit worried that I might have done too good a job as now becoming 100% convinced that I am pg - with no evidence at all   I think I'm really losing the plot...Sleeping really badly so plently of time to think about it all in the small hours!! Haven't shared this 'revelation' with my DH as its not fair to get his hopes up. Only 2 days to wait now anyway . If it doesn't work out I still don't think I'll be any sadder than with my other BFNs - but I guess we'll see....

Hope everyone's well 

Sarah69 (AKA 'Yo-yo knickers') xx*


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Flo-Jo any news yet?


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Not as yet - I have to call around 2pm and although I am desparate to know I am going to try to hold off until then!!  Will be online ASAP after then.

sarah69 - thanks for the dance and to you & Yogi thanks for your positive support - I will really try hard to stay positive otherwise I will probably become a gibberign wreck.  As you say, I will be pg unless proved otherwise.  

Sarah69 I really hope that it is 3rd time luckly for you & all your positive thinking pays off - only 2 days to go keeping everything crossed!!  for only 2 more days.  keep up the good work.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Flo-Jo I remember it well.  I think I was told I could ring in the afternoon and I was going to leave it till 2pm but I caved in around 1pm I think and they gave me the news that the first two had survived.

Keeping everying crossed
x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

I am going to read a report and then call them - just to bide some time!!  I am sure I will miss loads of mistakes though


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

You hang on in there hun - I keep checking just to see if any news    . 

My students are back in today after study leave & I'm back on full timetable, but finding it so hard to concentrate too. Can't stop thinking about whether or not I'm pg. Driving myself totally crazy now    

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Just called, 2 thawed and 2 survived so good news thus far!!!!  In for ET tomorrow 10.45am  Fingers crossed the little darlings are fighters and now cleave ready for their new home.

Blimey how am I ever going to get any work done this afternoon!!!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Flo-Jo so excited for you!!!

Sarah you are pregnant I can feel it in my water![br]Posted on: 19/06/06, 13:59Hooraayyyyy!!!!! Thats just what happened to me, the first two survived. And you still have 4 little darlings left over! We only have 3 and I get terrified when I wonder if they will make it for us next time. So happy for you. Divide embies divide!!!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Congratulations Flo-Jo     - so happy that your frosties made the thaw     - now keeping fingers crossed that they get on with the important task of dividing for tomo!!    - bet you'll be so glad to get them back to where they belong. Still sad for the frosties that I lost this FET as my place take out no less than 4 

Mel - you are a love - I'm going to trust in the fortune telling powers of your waters - I'm def losing all perspective now  

Now really, really must get some work done as my next group arrive any sec 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks girls - where would I be without you.  

Sarah69  keep going you can make it through the next couple of days!  

Roll on tomorrow

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Good Luck tomorrow Flo-Jo I will be thinking about you xx

Sarah - stay away from those pee sticks. Only one more day to get through.

Debs - thinking of you hope you are staying positive.

Cecille - hope the weather is nice

Sarah - hope you and babies are doing well.

Chris and Liz - hope you are still happy on cloud 9.[br]Posted on: 19/06/06, 15:48Sarah I meant to say its awful that you had to loose some embies. We have that dilema so to speak in that we have 3 left and when we come to have them thawed we can just thaw the 2 to start with and if one of them doesn't survive they will take the other out or we can thaw all 3 at once but if all three survive and divide one would need to be destroyed. Its hard to know what to do as last time we had 2 surive the thaw but only one made it over night and we had one only put back. So on that basis 3 may be better to take out to get 2 to put back but then if all 3 survive and divide and I had to discard one I'd never live with myself wondering if that was the one. SOmetimes think it would be easier with the decision made for us.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Mel - at my most cynical I think that the hospital will get out as many as you let them to pick the best as it is good for their statistics  you need to decide what is best for you. My only worry with leaving one embie is that it might be a stressful cycle next time round when you were counting on that one   thawing & dividing - especially if it was a drug cycle. My last FET I had 3 embies which didn't do nearly as well as Findus, Sarah-Lee, Jack & Jenny (sorry!  ) & of the 3 thawed only one was suitable for transfer by the next day. 

Good luck hun - these decisions are all so hard to make, but it is nice to be able to chat on this site. You could always ask the nurse?

Sarah69 xx (AKA Loony Tunes)


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!........

Hope your all ok ??...............

Flo Jo ......good luck for your transfer today !!  .........

Sarah69...... GOOD LUCK for your testing ....  

Debs ....... Hope your trying to take it easy .....  .....

Mel .........how are you hun ??

Cecile & Witters & Family ! ......hope your ok XXXXX

Take care   

Love HopeXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

morning ladies 

Had a bad day yesterday  Was back at work and finding it really difficult to cope  Firstly I'm feeling so sick and tired with all the horrible drugs  and secondly, I was finding myself getting really anxious and unable to relax. I couldn't find anywhere quiet to just sit and do my deep breathing and think positive  Was very glad to get home (where I lay down and slept for two hours!! ) 
So today I'm working from home - much more relaxed and plenty of time to myself to think positive    Not sure what I'll do tomorrow 

*Flo-jo* - fantastic news about your embies  Hope they are nicely divided and ready to be put back where they belong today 

*Sarah * - you crack me up  I don't think you're going mad at all! I'm impressed that you've held out testing - not sure I will be so good 

*Yogi * - when it comes to thawing your embies, I would take the embryologists advice. They know best how your embies looked when they were fresh so can give you a better idea of what to expect  Sarah's right - a medicated FET where you were relying on one frostie would be very stressful indeed 

*Hope * - I still love your orange posts! I really feel like I'm surrounded by positive signs for this cycle which is really helping my state of mind  Hope you are ok 

*Re: how many embryos to thaw.* We thawed 4 this time and lost 2, which I feel sad about, but they probably wouldn't have survived anyway whether we thawed them this time or next  And the clinics trying to boost their statistics is a good thing surely? (except when it comes to doing ETs when someone has OHSS but don't get me started on that one )

Will be popping on through the day to see how Flo-jo gets on 

Debs
xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All 

2 embies on board!!!!  1 of those that thawed yesterday didn't make it through the night but I have one which was frozen slightly later than the others so they thawed that this morning, didn't lose any cells and divided so I had 2 grade 1 embies, 1 at 4 cell and the other at 6 cell transferred still leaving 3 in the freezer  

ET went smoothly - all very surreal but they are in hopefully snuggling up and aiming to stay put.

Time to relax this afternoon in the garden but back at work tomorrow.

Hopespringseternal - hope your day at home is going better today - just try and relax (easier said than done I know)

Hoping everyone else is feeling positive today and lets keep the positive vibes going particularly for Sarah for test date   

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

[fly]GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE FROSTIES SAFELY ON BOARD!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

Thinking of you all! STICK EMBIES, STICK!!!

We are doing great! They are both now in cots and have progressed out of intensive care, into the nursary. Keilidh keeps having oxygen de-saturations, but is improving all the time. I have even started to tandem breast feed! It is actually a whole lot easier to me than to do them singularly.


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Brilliant news Flo-jo  
So pleased for you - isn't it amazing to finally be on the 2ww?!! 

Now, put your feet up madam!  You are hereby ordered to do nothing for a few days  


Witters - I love it when you do your little posts at the moment. It really makes me smile to think of you rushing off to see your babies, boobies at the ready  Lots of love to you and your little family 

Debs
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello All  

Got back from my Italian adventure last night, and have spent a good chunk of the day so far catching up with all the news on here. SO much happening and lots of good news and many frosties on board since I've been gone  

Sarah - Sending you so much   for tomorrow. I couldn't believe that you'd resisted testing till the proper date-    Your positive thinking has been stupendously good - and I agree with you, you won't be any more devastated about a BFN if you've been positive throughout the cycle.... 

Debs - hello    So glad everything went so well last week and that you're your usual cheery optimistic self. Maybe yesterday was too soon to go back to work - maybe that's why you were feeling a bit blue? Glad you're better today with working from home. Here's some 

Chris - officially congratulations!!! I'm so pleased for you. When is your 6 week scan?  Ref. EDD - my clinic just adds 38 weeks from date of embryo transfer, which is the same as adding 40 weeks from first day of last period if you're not having IVF - if you see what I mean... So I make your due date 17th Feb if your transfer was on 27th May...

Liz - hello! Well done for getting on your friend's PC    When's your six week scan?? It'll be sooo exciting to see if you and Chris are having one or two! Hope you're keeping well and enjoying the bliss of the BFP x 

Flo-Jo - sending you  . Glad your thaw went well and that you've got two embies safely on board. It's very exciting that you and Debs are cycling together. I'm with Debs and Sarah on the "do nothing for a few days" - total rest increases blood flow to the pelvis. Enjoy!

Hope - hello! What are you up to? Tell us some of your news!

Mel - hello Honey. great to have you back on the thread    Hope you're having a lovely warm, sunny and relaxed summer so far.

Georgie - welcome  to the thread  

Bevitt -  

Witters - big hugs to you and your lovely twins. Love the pic - please can we have loads more I'm glad your two little ones are through the worst of it now and you can start looking forward to having your babies at home with you. Well done on the breast feeding! Clever girl doing tandem feeding. It seems a bit spooky that by the time you were as pregnant as I am now you'd already given birth... I know that makes absolutely no sense, but I'm sure you know what I mean   Your little treasures were so early - it's a miracle really that everything's gone as well as it has. I'm so happy that it did!

Hope I haven't missed anyone?? This is such a busy little thread now - bless it!! 

Have a great evening everybody.

Cecilie x x x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Just a quickie on my way to bed...

Flo-Jo - so glad about your embies - you were lucky to get 2 grade 1s!!   

Witters - sounds like you're doing great with those babies hun - keep up the good work (& post us some more piccies)

Debs - sorry work's stressing you out - if you can plan in working from home sounds like a good option to me. You enjoy your embies now you've got them back hun. By the way, I'm sooo jealous of your multicoloured stars - nearly as good as the mangoes. How do you get to be a chatrter member? (I'm prepared to sell my soul)

Cecilie - so nice to have you back - glad you're impressed with my cast iron will power  I hope that you had an amazing holiday - any highlights?

Mel - Debs is right - you discuss your embies with the embryologist & then have a chat with DH they do have our best interests at heart & want us to have a strong chance each time.  

I'm very nervous about tomo - been loving the pregnant feeling & not ready to say goodbye to it . Read somewhere that you should make plans in case you get a BFN so here are mine...

 drink a large glass of cava 

 catch up on   

 get my hair done - believe it or not they ran out of dye so I only got half my streaks done last time!! - but it was 2 days before ET so that was that 

 eat a rare roast beef buttie

 wear my best knickers without them getting a waxy 'cyclogest' coating   

 3 week holiday in portugal in a little fisherman's cottage that overlooks the sea   - (first week just me & DD) I plan to sit on the patio, catch up on all the reading I haven't had time for & have a couple of glasses of ice cold 'green wine' (sorry - a bit of a theme emerging here... )

 If I'm not pg by christmas I'm going over to Bosnia to distribute shoe boxes to street children with a charity called 21st century child  

Thanks for all your support girls - you've made the 2WW bearable (even enjoyable) whatever happens tomo...

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Thinking of you this morning Sarah         

Hope you get the best news ever 

Debs
xx


PS. Cecilie - lovely to see you back  Will post properly later x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Me too I will post later but just wanted to say heaps of luck this morning Sarah will be thinking of you and hope to see your great news.

Mel x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Sarah

Thinking of you and hoping all is well and your plans do not have to be put into play!!

At work this am but planning to work from home this pm at least then I am not stressing too much about the work piling up!!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

So desperate to hear news!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Just wanted to join the line of well wishers Sarah... hope your silence is becasue either a) you're postponing the testing as long as possible, or b) you're too busy celebrating to come on line...


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Me too - desperately waiting for news although I am sure no one is keener to hear than Sarah - just hoping that it is good news and that the positive vibes continue on this thread


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls 

Its not good news from me I'm afraid - i got my DH to do the test this morning as my knees were like jelly & my hands were shaking too much (i gave him the pee in a jar & told him to get on with it ) & it was a miserable old BFN . I've been teaching all morning until now so haven't had a chance to post - sorry to keep you all waiting (so sweet to get all of your hopeful messages when I logged on & know you were all thinking of me ).

As you know I had no real sense that it hadn't worked this time (the eternal optimist!) so still feeling a bit shell-shocked that this tx is now over. I know I need a good cry to make me feel better but work is not the place so I'm holding back on that until later. I impressed myself by teaching a couple of great lessons this morning & on the whole its good to be busy  

I did hope that Findus & Sarah-lee would stick around but I guess it wasn't to be  At least I can give my knickers a rest!!

Got my fingers crossed for you Deb, Flo-Jo & Hope    

Thanks for all of your support everyone - its been my best 2WW so far, even though I didn't get the result 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Sarah I'm so disheartened and sad to hear your news.  I was really really hoping for your BFP!  And you should be proud you managed to teach after your result.  I read your diary and was pleased to see you had a list of things to focus on if need be just sorry you need that list but glad you have it.  I'm so sorry!

Cecille - how lovely you are back in one piece.  Not long for you now your little bundle will still be here.

Hope - Hi how are you doing? Any news on your next treatment cycle yet.

Flo-jo and Debs hope you are staying sane.

Sarah - well done on the tandem feeding and so ace they are both now in cots.  When will they be home do you know

As for our decision on to thaw three in one go or two well we decided to stick to two.  There are goods and bads about each way but DH felt we should just defrost two to start with rather than all three out together. Obviously if they take two out and one or both dont survive they will need to take the other out anyway.  But DH feels we should leave the one where it is if we can.  I'm just scared that both wont divide overnight as last time one didn't.  Thats of course if they surive the thaw.

Anyway time will tell.  Sarah the biggest hugs possible to you xxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Aaaw, Sarah.  
I'm so sorry this treatment didn't work.  
You're being remarkably stoic - it must be very hard being at work when you're having such a tough day...
I hope you and DH will have the chance to take extra special care of each other tonight and start putting your plan B into action...
I'll be thinking of you today.

Lots of love, Cecilie x x x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Sarah

So very sorry.  There is nothing I can say that can help and I wish you all the best.   

Put some of your list into action:  but get your hair done, don your best knickers, get that large glass of cava in one hand and your rare roast beef sarnie in the other followed by some   and after that book your hols!!

Thinking of you & DH

Flo-Jo x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Sarah, I am so so sorry   If we could make these cycles work by positive    thinking we would all be pregnant  
Lots of love to you and your OH  Look after yourself, do everything on your list, and please stay on this thread - I look forward to your posts as they always make me smile  

Cecilie - good to see you back after a bit of R&R  You left your clinic in very good hands and my ET day turned out to be a very special experience   (although obviously, I wish you had been here  )

Yogi -  glad you and OH have made a decision about your little frosties  Now you just have to get on with getting them back where they belong  

Flo-jo - losing the plot yet?!    I am getting fed up analysing every little twinge already   


Debs
xx

PS. Can you all send some positive vibes my sister's way?       Looks like she could be joining us on this thread in a couple of months time


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Girls 

Sarah - Ditto what Debs said about you staying on this thread. It wouldn't be the same without your funny, happy posts   Hope you're bearing up....

Debs - glad to be back!   Sorry again to have missed your ET    Mad said exactly the same as you though - that it was a very special day! So that's good. I was so happy when she said that she could locum for me as she's just very lovely and has great energy. It's really good to know that my patients will be looked after by a special person whilst I'm away.... Special       to your sister - has she hyperstimulated Also sending you lots and lots of  . Hope you're feeling a bit better now? Not feeling the effects of the bottom bullets too much? Not too stressed at work?

Flo Jo - loads of 

Mel - big hugs to you and your frosties!  

Witters - missing you a lot, and think about you and your babies every day  

Liz and Chris - can't wait to hear your baby news. Hope you can get your PC fixed soon Liz! 

Hope -


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning

So far not going tooo crazy although I am sure i will get there.  DH is being so calm about the whole thing and I just want the next 11 days over & done with.  I am not the most patient person and this I know will do my head in.  I have the concentration of a knatt at work and am trying to find any excuse not to be there.  Trying so hard not to stress about things.  Also I don't know what i should or should not be doing.  So many things I read say have bed rest for a couple of days after ET but the clinic said not to worry - I know we went over this but it is so confusing.

Having a few twinges but nothing so bad and really I am sure it is far too early for me to be analysing - well that's what I tell myself.  Debs you are a few days ahead of me so you can keep me abreast of what I might expect.

I don't know if Sarah is reading this but thinking of you and hope you can see a glimmer of light at the end of this latest phase.

Anyhow, ought to go to work now (bummer!)

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

I need your prayers girls, I am due to have my scan next Wednesday, on Tuesday I had a bleed, not a great deal, but still was a shock.  Spoke to the Nurse at hospital and she said it could be the pessaries.  Fingers crossed I haven't had any bleeding since Tuesday evening.  Wednesday can't come quick enough for me.

Hope everyone is well

Chris F


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris

Will keep everything crossed for you.  I can only hole that all our prayers are answered and that the nurse was correct.  Roll on Wednesday - take it easy (I am sure you are)sending you lots of     

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Chris - I'm keeping everything crossed for you   Bleeding is quite common in the first few weeks of pregnancy, so try to stay positive... If it doesn't become heavy and clotty it's usually ok. Both Witters and I had bleeding in the first few weeks - hope that makes you feel better. Positive vibes for the scan next week. 

Flo-Jo - try not to worry too much about what to do/not to do etc. There's no one key ingredient that magically makes IVF work or not work - it's a combination of things, including a whole load of good luck that brings about BFPs. The clinics don't even know why some treatments are successful and others are not. Having said that, I would really recommend Zita West's book "Fertility and Conception". It's a really useful guide as Zita is a trained midwife but also an acupuncturist, so gives good balanced advice. I think the clinics can be a bit dismissive about things patients can do for themselves to help the process, but at the same time we have to be realistic about the ultimate power of the bio-chemical aspects of IVF. I think Zita has a healthy respect for both parts of the equation. Try to relax and stay positive as much as you can. 

Debs -  and big hugs to you  

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Chris - I'm keeping you in my thoughts. lets hope it's nothing serious and your scan is good news 

Flo-jo - I'm trying really hard not to read too much into how I'm feeling  Everything can be explained away by the cyclogest and progynova  Cramps, tiredness, nausea ...and impatience 

Cecilie - I can't PM you from my PDA, but I've just sent you an email  And thanks for my sticky vibes 

Debs
xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Thanks for all of your good wishes - it really helps! Yesterday I did feel a bit down but I'm much better now. By the way, I'll be sticking around to provide moral support (& dances if necessary ) for Flo-Jo, Debs, Hope & Mel with their txs    - so you don't get rid of me that easily!  I'm hoping that Chris & Liz have just got us started with the BFPs & there will be a few more in the next few weeeks    .

Chris, try not to worry hun - some light bleeding is normal in the early weeks & I know of loads of people who have had it. You take it easy - not long until your scan which should put your mind at ease                           .

Debs & Flo-Jo - hope you are managing to stay sane   . I have come to the conclusion that there is no point analysing every twinge as the progesterone does a great job of creating 'pregnancy symptoms' so all you can do is wait for test day or AF & try to keep as chilled as possible  (easier said than done I know). You might want to aviod watching England play on Sunday  - I'm sure they were my downfall!! Debs - what is your sister's story? I think mine is going to start ttc quite soon too.

Cecilie - you haven't told us anything about your hol - did you get to eat lobster? I love Italian food .

OK - I have to share my DHs most recent research into factors influencing IVF success rates with you all - check out this link:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,251-2235657,00.html

hee hee - I'm definately getting in a clown for my next FET   - and if that fails I might just hire a whole circus troupe for the one after that  - you girls who've had ET are a bit late now, but Mel, you might be just in time to book one for yours  Forget acupuncture - get in a guy with a squirty flower & custard pies - I love it.

OK - I'd better go & make tea. Does anyone know when I should expect AF after BFN? I've always had it before test day on previous txs so just wondered. Quite looking forward to her 'spring clean' as cecile puts it 

Sarah69 x

ps - another question - can anyone tell me how do you post pictures? If you do I'll put one on that will show you why I'm not sad.


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Sarah - so nice to see you back so soon  
I am still feeling very chilled  And you don't have to worry about the England game stressing me out  Let's just say my loyalties lie elsewhere! 
My sis has been on this site for a while, but I'll leave it up to her whether she wants to post here or not 

I'm intrigued about your PS, so here is how I do photos:

Upload your photo to a free site like www.photobox.co.uk
Right click on the photo on the webpage and choose properties
Copy the Address(URL)
Post that URL between the following tags [ img] [ /img] (remove the spaces in between the square brackets)

That should do it 

Debs
xxx


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

sorry can't do a long post, had my 1 st day back at worrk today after a yr off! but just wanted to say to sarah that i'm thinking of you and to chris- i also had a bleed at about 6 weeks through to 9 weeks, it's v. common- even more so with twins.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

My DD!










(hope the picture stays this time - it keeps disappearing!)


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Sarah, she's just gorgeous 

I can completely understand your comment now 

Debs
x

PS. if you want it to appear in your post, put [im g] at the start and [/i mg] at the end of the url....like this but without the space after the second last square bracket  :


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks deb! - got there in the end. Actually your post made me jump out of my skin - I was just messing about trying to get the picture to come up & it suddenly  appearred!  - I must be of a nervous disposition!!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning girlies

I am now officially addicted to FF, checking it regularly for updates and for any useful relevant information.

Feeling so tired though.  Knackered in the morning and by mid afternoon early evening totally shattered and in need of kip.  A few twinges yesterday but nothing so much today. Last night I had typical early AF cramps.  Reading that many people tend to get these does help and I am trying not to read too much into it!

DH is being so philosophical, had a bit of a rant at him last night  that he didn’t seem to care (probably very unfair of me) but I think he is just getting on with his life and dealing with things as they happen – a bit easier for him as he is not having to stuff himself full of drugs.  But he is being very sweet – I know he doesn’t want me to dwell on it too much and to be as normal as I can for the next 10 days – some hope!

Got a very social weekend coming up and I know I am going to have to deal with the “no drinking?” questions & eyebrow raising  – not that I am an old soak but I do enjoy the odd glass (es) of wine so me not drinking at the weekend when there is no apparent reason will get tongues wagging  but they are all my oldest friends and I am pretty sure they know we are TTC although we do not discuss it.

Sarah your little girls is an absolute cutie - lucky you, no wonder you are always so upbeat & positive.

Debs glad you are felling chilled, keep up the good work I am trying and i think succeeding apart from my occaisional moments!

Hope you all have a good weekend

Flo-Jo x

P.S.  Just had a wake up call that stops me dwelling on my own situation - one of my closest friedns father was given the all clear from his cancer 6 weeks ago but now has been told it is back & worse - sounding very bad so time to put life into prespective - I am healthy, my family is healthy and life is good - I have 2 healthy embies snuggling up inside so as good a chance of success as I can.  So I WILL enjoy this time however long it lasts!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Sarah - great to have you back   Your post made me chuckle as usual! WHat a lovely DD you have! I'm glad she's keeping you smiling at the moment. Give her lots of extra hugs... 

 at the guy with the squirty flower and custard pies - I love it!! 

Thank you for asking about the holiday. It was totally lovely. We went to Salina which is a 5 hour hydrofoil ride from Naples (and therefore from the nearest hospital too. Er hem - maybe not the brightest move in the world in case of premature labour   ) So worth it though. There were no tourists on the island, hardly any cars and just like stepping back in time. We had a little apartment right by the sea so we had breakfast and lunch on our little patio, watching the waves, bliss! I got to go swimming in the sea every day and DH got to eat pizza every day - our favourite past times!! Sadly I didn't get to eat lobster      We hired a boat on our wedding anniversary and pottered around the island, threw the anchor out and went skinny dipping and ate bread and cheese and olives. That was a lovely day. S good to spend some proper time with DH. And we didn't argue all week! It's obviously the stresses and strains of the daily grind that makes us edgy. It was a relief to find that out.

By the way - I too was really impressed with the new multi coloured stars for charter members   We also get access to extra smilies and our own little area on the boards. You get charter status by making a donation to FF - see the site home page for details.  There are going to be some changes to the system, but I don't really understand what they are  

Ref AF - I think she could take up to 2 weeks to come after BFN. Presumably you've stopped the progesterone now? i agree with your comments about symptom spotting. The progesterone definitely simulates pregnancy in the body whether the embies implant or not....

Debs -   Glad to hear you're chilled, my lovely. Despite the fact that Scotland supporters have nothing to be chilled about - you didn't even qualify! (I have a confession to make at this point - I would ordinarily be supporting Norway - but they didn't qualify either   )
Glad you're keeping your pecker up anyway - only one week to go now    
More  to you!!!

Flo-Jo -  Good girl for being able to keep everything in perspective. It is hard because IF is such a heavy sadness and it's always with you, but I think it's really healthy to be able to appreciate what we do have... I always think how lucky we are to have IVF as an option at all. So sorry about your friend's father though  

Hello to everyone else 
Cecilie x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Cecile

That sounds an awesome holiday.  Cna you give me some more info - DH & I love holidays where you can completely get away from everything and yours sounds just up out street, especailly as I just love Italy.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Flo Jo

I got the idea from Alastair Sawday's "Special Places to Stay" In Italy book. If you haven't come across Sawday he does different books for different countries, including Britain. We used the France one for our honeymoon - stayed in lots of different French B&Bs and they were all really lovely,

http://www.specialplacestostay.com/

The apartment we stayed in was called Limone - it was pretty compact and bijou, but perfect for two, and very reasonable - we paid 650 euros for the week. Obviously doesn't include food - but we bought our own which was pretty cheap and then went out for dinner in the evenings. There were 3 or 4 restaurants in our part of the island. The apartment is manged by the Hotel Signum tel +39 090 9844222, and they were really helpful - they booked our taxi between the port and the apartment and told us how to go about renting the boat.

The only downsides I could mention were 1) the Aeolian Islands are volcanic and therefore all built on steep hills - so the walk from the apartment by the harbour to the shop and restaurants was up a very steep hill! 2) the beaches are not sandy - in fact we swam off a stone jetty - a 30 second walk from the apartment. But if you don't mind these things then I would highly recommend!

We split the journey up by flying into Naples, staying one night there on the way there and on the way back.

The Sawday book has lots of other lovely places dotted around Italy too, including Sardinia, Sicily and every region of the mainland.

We got our flights on the internet from Expedia.

Hope that's helpful. Let us know what you end up doing!

Cecilie x

PS - sorry to everyone else for that long post!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Cecile

Many thanks.  Yep have come acroos Alastiar Sawday - the website is brilliant.  Will have a look at it - sounds a real treat.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Celia - your holiday sounds idyllic  Although naughty girl for being so far from the nearest hospital   We're planning on going on hols after this treatment, but where depends on the all important result   

Flo-jo - I'm finding myself on this site more and more as well   It's just nice to know others are in the same situation as me...I'm not going completely mad   I've been feeling really sick for most of today on top of the usual tiredness  Think the combination of progynova and cyclogest has finally got to me! Hope it's all going to be worth it    

We might be getting a new addition to this thread - my sis  has just been through OHSS and I've pointed her in this direction. You all helped me so much when I was recovering from OHSS and I'm sure you'll do the same for her 

Debs
xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi 

Having a fairly lazy day , had a mid-afternoon kip in the garden  but forgot to put suncream on so no doubt I will have very pink face this evening .  Generally feeling fine apart from tired.  I was having AF twinges but they seem to have more or less gone and I NOT going to read anything into it.

Debs, your poor sister - is there a  reason why you have both suffered or just one of those things.  Well if she does join us here she'll be in capable hands.

Out for a BBQ tonight so more lame "I am not drinking because.....", problem is I am out with the same people next Friday so they may well start getting a little suspicious that I have had 2 weeks off the vino in a row - do I sound like a out & out drinker - I am not I promise!  

Anyhow, back to my garden & book.   Although I am tired I am finding the no gardening a struggle.  I have a big garden that I love & normally on a day like this I would be out there for hours on end digging & weeding (no half measures for me) but have been told to take it easy so it is easiest just to not even start although I have been pulling the odd weed when I see it pocking through a plant!

Anyhow, what ever you are all up, have a good one, relax & chill out with a glass of sparkling water, fruit juice or whatever your non-alcoholic tipple happens to be.

Flo Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Cecilie, your holiday sounds absolutely idylic!!  - especially your wedding anniversary. Glad you & your DH managed to get some quality time. Although it is lovely being pg the high levels of hormones don't always make for a quiet life  - you are doing well if you are getting on most of the time I reckon.

Deb & Flo-Jo - you two FF addicts were making me  - but what else can you do on 2WW?  Hope you are both managing to chill & enjoy the weekend. I usually say I have cystitus when I'm not drinking (unfortunately I _am_ an old soak so everyone notices if I don't have a glass of wine) & as everyone knows about my IF & without an excuse they'll def be onto me when I'm tx-ing  My sister guessed this time as I stopped going to the gym with her & when I asked her if she wanted to go this week she sent me a really sweet card which had a picture on the front of someone going up an incredibly long flight of stairs & it said "Things I love about you......your eternal optimism!" & she had written a message inside telling me not to give up & that I would get there in the end!! Sisters are a bit psychic I think. I love my sis.

Chris - is everything OK with you hun - hope the bleeding has stopped & you & the bean(s) are OK 

Liz - if you log on - still thinking of you hun.

Hope & Mel - are you feeling ready for getting your frosties back soon   !

Thankyou all for nice comments about my DD - there is never a day goes by that I don't think how lucky I am to have her. Us IF ladies really appreciate what we have! I really think that we make great mums & my greatest hope is that everyone on this strand will be a mum or a mum-to-be by the end of this year                     

Just when I'd got beyond 'cyclogest knickers' AF arrived yesterday & I've had everything but the kitchen sink in my knickers (please stop reading now if you don't want TMI...) - well - I have never seen so much gunk in my life - where did it all come from? I've never had an AF like it. I had a poke around  & all sorts of 'membrane' & bloody bits - OK I'll stop now just in case anyone is about to have their tea - but just tell me - is this normal? Guess it was a very thorough spring clean this time  !! Thanks 

Finally, I am going to post a question in this area but also wondered what you girls thought. Should I go straight into another medicated FET cycle or have a month or two break? I'd normally always have a break BUT if I don't my next ET would be mid-august when I am off work for my summer hols (very stress free time) whereas once I get back in in september I'm working flat out & with all the new groups it is quite frantic. I'm undecided  - especially as after FET my ovaries are not as polycystic (temporary after effect of downreg drugs) & I def ovulate on one side so small chance of natural conception...my hospital are happy for me to go with either option.

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

ladies 
what a beautiful day it's been 

We've done something a bit special today. On another forum I go on, the girls wanted to mark National Infertility Day (10th June). We decided to buy and plant a rose each to remind us of our IF journey  I was away that weekend, and then was on bed rest last weekend, so today we finally went and bought our rose:










It's called Special Wishes  We don't have a garden so have put it in a lovely pot that we can take with us when we move 

Flo-jo - I'm soooooo not green fingered so if you have any advice for keeping my rose alive then let me know  Enjoy your BBQ tonight! Can you possibly be the designated driver for the night? 
Both me and my sis have PCOS (although mine was only diagnosed after OHSS) so we were both at risk. Just bad luck I guess 

Sarah - that's a fab card your sister bought. The stairs are a good analogy....each treatment seems like a huge number of stairs to climb, and then if it doesn't work you find yourself at the bottom again  If this treatment doesn't work, we'll be getting on with the next as soon as the clinic let me! But it's an easy decision for us as it will never happen naturally  What does your OH think?

Hope everyone else is ok  (especially keeping the    going for Chris )

Debs
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all!

Just a quick post to pass on my blog address. <- Click here... They are both doing well and we are now tandem breast feeding! Keilidh is so good and knows just what she wants that she can latch on from any angle it seems! Myles is a typical boy and needs a little persuasion as it is so much easier to fall asleep and have his tummy filled by the tube. He is improving by the day though. I am doing daily updates and there are some pictures on there too. There are some of Keilidh on her ventilator during her first few days of life. Looks traumatic, was traumatic, but somehow, I saw past all the wires and tubes and monitors. It was nice once it came off though as I could actually see what my daughter looked like! It will be lovely to have all their monitors off so that we can walk them over to the window or not worry about freeing them up or disconnecting them when we pick them up. Having said that, it's all we know and it will be weird to change a nappy (diaper) so easily, without having to bypass the wires or have beepers going off!

One day I'll catch up and be back posting regularly I promise. I miss you all so much!! Certainly getting withdrawals. Love and best wishes to all!

Cecilie, and the new preggo's, hope you are feeling well, the 2ww'ers, good luck with extra sticky vibes on top!

Debs, sorry your sister has followed in our footsteps. Hopefully she will get a great outcome like the whole of our little group will. Believe me, the babies that follow are well worth it and you won't believe how much love you will find for them! I hope she does come and play with us!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

Thank you all for your positive vibes, I brought my scan forward two days and have just returned from the hospital where we saw one lovely heartbeat.

Thanks again, still can't quite believe, had another bleed on Saturday and passed a quite biggish clot.  Going for a lie down as I didn't sleep last night as we had another foal born and I was worried about today.

Love to all

Chris


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris - Fantastic news - just keep taking it easy and resting.  I am so thrilled that the scan was positive.  

Witters - so pleased to hear from you again, glad all is going well with the twins and they keep making good progress - keep us posted!

Deb:  no great tips on roses I am afraid - I am very much a shove it in the ground & it has 2 chances - live or die but do make sure it is in a big enough pot - it can never be too big, feed & water regularly and if any of the leaves have dark blotches remove them ASAP and best of luck - nice idea though!   (Tip for greenfly - spray with a dilted mix of washing up liquid rather than using a spray. )

Another weekend of no drinking - I am sure everyone is getting suspicious DH is struggling to keep up with the stories of why I am driving - yet again - there can only be so many times I am designated driver and it just seems that I am seeing the same people this week 3 times - but what the hell they can think what they like - if I am pg then that is fab and if not I will be on the sauce again as soon as I get the results so they will just think it was one of those things.

I am feeling strangely calm about the whole 2WW - some knicker checking but not much.  A few twinges but again nothing much to register - my biggest problem is tiredness.

Fell asleep after lunch on Saturday (got sunburnt!) had a snooze Sunday morning in the garden, almost nodded off last night at a friends BBQ whilst watching the football - not sure if that was because of Ethe 2WW or the quality of football.  Anyhow a lot of sleep needed at the moment.  Hopefully a good sign.  

Trying to take my drugs religiously at the same time, I have done everything I can so I can't blame anything if it is negative.  1 week to go..........


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris

What a darling foal - lets hope you have as strong a baby!!

Its all gone rather quiet on here, hope you are all well!  What is everyone's view on drinking coffee during 2WW - is one a day acceptable or not really recommended?  Suddenly thought about it as I was drinking my mid-morning coffee today!

Going away this weekend to Suffolk to take my mind off test date although meeting up with friends on saturday night so another night of excuses not to worry!  can't even use the "driving" excuse - might have to develop cronic cystitus this week!

Love &      

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Flo-Jo

You are right - it is unusually quiet on this thread - I know that Liz hasn't got access to a computer at the mo but its not like Cecile to not be on. I wonder if she will do a 'Witters' & reappear with a baby!!  

Missing you Cecile - I wanted your expert opinion on whether you would go for the two consecutive FETs? No one in the FET area has got back to me on my query so I can only guess that it is not very common  Hope, missing you & your +ve orange messages too...

Flo-Jo - in Cecilie's absence I guess that the official line on drinking cafeine is don't  - in fact most girls seem to cut back on pretty much everything when ttc just to be sure. However, I'm not so strict myself (but then my record of ttc is terrible so don't listen to me  ) - my own ethos is to try to hang on to some normality & although I eat healthiliy & don't really drink alcohol I wouldn't personally worry about the odd cup of tea/coffee. I'm convinced that staying upbeat/relaxed & avoiding stress probably has more bearing than any dietary choices (I don't know whether you read the 'Clown' article that I posted a few days ago?) - but for some ladies I think they like to feel that they are doing everything humanly poss to maximise their chances & really overhaul diet etc in a big way which helps them to feel positive so that's good too. I guess - if you are going to worry about it then don't do it!  I think you are doing really well anyway & not that long to go for you  ...I'm keeping everything crossed you know 

Debs - so sorry that your sister also has PCOS - it is a bit of a mysterious affliction if you ask me. Mine went undiagnosed for the first 8 yrs I was ttc (despite periods at 7 - 12 mnth intervals) but when they finally scanned me it was really pronounced (in fact they asked if they could show a med student & happily discussed my ovaries as being classic PCOS & like "bunches of grapes"  ). It was only on this strand & chatting to Cecilie & Witters that I discoverd why they hadn't diagnosed it - that is that I'm not the usual 'physical type'. I think the term sometimes used is 'thin-cyster' although for me I think 'not-particularly-overweight-but-a bit-of-a-lardy-arsed-cyster' would be more accurate  Anyway, if you sister needs a bit of moral support you send her over here. 

By the way - I can't see your picture of the rose (a lovely idea).

Guess what, last week my failed tx coincided with my sis not getting a job she applied for & on impulse she had a bit of    despite no immediate plans to ttc (she was thinking maybe in a year or so). Now she's panicking a bit as she & her partner don't even live together but I've got my fingers crossed as would love to be an auntie - hee hee  - next best thing to being a mum. I really hope that she hasn't got PCOS like me, but I guess there is no way of knowing until she's tried...  I happenned to mention to her that pineapples are on special offer at Sainsburys at the mo..   I might buy her a bag of Brazil nuts too!!  

Chris - The picture of the foal is absolutely gorgeous & I'm so happy & relieved that your scan went well. It is amazing to think that that little heart might now be beating for up to a hundred years!!  How is your dog doing? Will she be joining you?

I'd better get off FF & get some work done!! 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hello girls 

sorry I've not been around but this whole 2ww thing has suddenly become really difficult, and being on here isn't really helping me just now  

Hope you are all well  Chris - fantastic news about your scan  

Debs
xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Debs

So sorry you are feeling low, it is hard to stay positive and I do understand. If you do check on here sending you a   and     

Try and stay positive

Flo-Jo xx[br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 20:17Cecile, if you are there, a quick question re acupuncture.

I have been feeling totally shattered for the past week, barely keeping my eyes open by mid-afternoon, needing a nap around 6pm ish and ready for bed by 10pm. However, went for acupuncture yesterday ( I have been having it throughout my treatment) and then yesterday, I was much more energised, did a full days work, didn't need a sleep and was wide awake at 11pm. I had convinced myself, (as I had the same empty feeling I get 1 or days prior to AF  and some spotting) that it hadn't worked and AF was due any moment but today I did have the thought as whether it could be as a result o the acupuncture. Could it be? :-

I have been rather sceptical about acu throughout as it doesn't actually produce any measureable difference but kept at it as there is so much written about how it can help.

Anyhow, might not be anything and just another phase my body is going through.

Counting down the days but trying to keep level however hard it is.

Hope you are all well.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Lovely Ladies  

Sorry I haven't been around. I only have internet access Tuesday-Friday, and yesterday was hectic with work - every time I tried to post on this thread I got interrupted so just gave up in the end!

Debs - sorry you've found the past few days hard. Are you tempted to test early? Only two more days till your official test date, so even if you decide to leave it you've ot got long to wait now     

Chris - I love the gangly little foal - how gorgeous! I'm so glad all's well with your baby   Bleeding is such a worry, isn't it?

Witters -   Hello, great to hear from you and to have a look at your blog. So many great pics on there! You're right though - those early ones do look incredibly traumatic. You're being so positive and up beat as usual. Well done for staying happy and optimistic during a time that must've been so hard and worrying. I'm glad both of your little darlings are out of the woods now. They're very special little babies!

Flo-Jo Hello   you've been busy posting! I'm glad you're calm and not going up the wall on the 2ww   Hope you have a great weekend in Suffolk too. The cystitis story is a fevourite to get away from the drinking issue! And yes, predictably I'd say avoid coffee    I'm sure the odd one is harmless but I didn't have any in 2ww or for the first trimester. In fact, I've only had a couple of very weak milky lattes, and that was quite recently, (holiday treat  ). I think Sarah's right though, being chilled is probably the momst important thing. And yes - lots of people are very energised by acupuncture, so that could well be the reason for your energy spurt yesterday. All tthings crossed for the next week    

Sarah - your posts have made me laugh and cry in eaqual measures -   at your description of yourself as 'not-particularly-overweight-but-a bit-of-a-lardy-arsed-cyster' and then I cried at the card your sister sent you. Bless her. It's great having your cheery, funny, clever posts on here. Well done for keeping so   despite the last BFN. I really admire you for that. Ref. going straight for another medicated FET - I think my clinic is fairly chilled about not having "rests" between treatments. I would say that the timing in terms of you being on holiday and being chilled is really important, however, if there's a chance you may get pregnant naturally in that "less cystic" time straight after treatment - ooooh, it's a really hard one. I think if it were me I'd chat to somebody I trust and respect at the clinic to find out what their experience told them. If that didn't enlighten me I'd just go with my gut instinct... Good luck with that one  

Hope - where/how are you?

Cecilie x x x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

I might not have a chance to post for the next few days: tomorrow night I am overseeing our college's Leavers' Ball (200 students dressed up to the nines & with alcohol at their disposal - should be fun  Last year I was still up at 2am trying to help the manager to track down a 'mini golf club' that had been removed from a golf trophy.... ) Then on Friday I am going for a picnic & to see an outdoor production of '12th Night' (so fingers crossed for ) & on Saturday I am going to Leeds for a bit of a 'wild weekend' - I'm meeting up with a really good friend & the plan is to eat, drink far too much wine & go dancing until the small hours. I couldn't bring myself to tell my acapuncturist about this little venture as she is really keen for me to have a go at getting pg naturally in even before my next FET cycle & I know she wouldn't approve . However, after my nun-like existence during TX I'm afraid I need to have some fun before I start gearing up for next FET in August - I am a bit a hedonist at heart . I'm sure that the last 15 years of ttc has made me a much healthier person than I would have been if left to my own devices  

Cecile - your advice helped me to make my mind up so thankyou for that - my instinct is to go for FET in August as I know I'll be completely chilled out  & there's always a better chance of conceiving with    than naturally. If that doesn't work I'll have an 'Autumn of passion'  & give mother nature a go  My FET will be around about the time that you & your DH will be getting to meet the new member of your family  - so exciting times!! I wonder if you will have a boy or a girl??

Debs - I don't know if you will read this but if you do just wanted to wish you good luck on Friday hun!!    I hope that you are feeling a bit better now? - I think that everyone has some point in the 2WW when amongst trying to stay +ve they sudddenly have the horrible thought that it might not have worked & it is just so scary. You have done so well getting this far & staying as +ve as you have and you will know now soon enough...

[fly]   *GOOD LUCK DEBS!!*     [/fly]

Flo-Jo - hope you are feeling OK too - a bit of spotting is a good sign hun as long as it doesn't turn into  - I was constantly knicker checking for any evidence of an implantation bleed so I'd see it as a potentially good thing . 

Chris & Liz - thinking of you two pg ladies 

Hope - please come back & tell us how you are doing?

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Chris, beautiful foal!  I am so pleased that you got to see that beautiful heartbeat!  What a great day that must have been for you!  I still remember my first scan.  That memory will stay with you forever.

Cecilie, how are you?  I've missed so much.  I hope the shop sale is going through well and your house is almost done!  We are still struggling to get our house ready for the babies to come home.  I was hoping to help now I'm not preggo any longer, but seem to have zero time left.  Our problem is that our list of jobs just expand the more we do.  We should have really stuck to the original plan, but you know how enthusiasm hits you!  Tony has Friday to Monday off, so we are hoping to nail it then.  Hoping to get the cots up so it will look more like a nursary!  We have bout some 'co-sleepers'.  Tony doesn't like moses baskets as he doesn't like the idea of putting his children into a 'wicker hamper'!  These second up as a travel cot and they strap to the side of your bed, at the same level as you.  The side drops down, but not far enough that you would roll on them or the quilt would fall on them.  Not sure if you have sleeping arrangements soerted, but thought I'd mention it.

Sarah, I think that if I had lots of frosties, I'd definately go for another FET.  But then again, I'm a determined lady and not let anything get in my way!  I'm not sure of your natural cycles, but for me, I know I don't ovulate naturally on my own, so the fun we could have would be just that, fun, and lead to nothing else.  If there was a chance it could happen naturally, I may take a cycle out, but then again, I'd rather try something with the best possibility of a good outcome.  Did that make sense?  

Looking at Myles and Keilidh, it is so weird to think that they have been frozen for 3 or 4 months.  Things we can do these days just amaze me.  What a story they will be able to tell all their friends when they're older!  It's funny as Tony has always said rather than being buried or cremated, he would like to be frozen like Walt Disney.  I told him that his children have already 'got the T-shirt' for that one!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning  

Sarah - your lovely fun plans sound like just what the doctor ordered. Much as it's important to be healthy, the mantra should be "Balance in All Things" - and that includes really letting your hair down occasionally. I'm glad youo've managed to make a decision about next step too. It always feels great to know what Plan B is I think.  Roll on August  

Witters - Hello    Good luck with getting the nursery finished over the weekend! ANd thanks for the tip on co-sleepers. I didn't know that's what it was called, but sounds ideal. I'd really like Bean to sleep with us, but think I'd be too frightened to sleep properly if we were all in the same bed, so a cot with sides that drop down is perfect. Are you having one twin each side of the bed or will they sleep together?  Our house is still lacking floors, bathroom, kitchen and front door. And we leave our bedsit in one week from today... Hmmm I'm not sure how that's gonna work. DH is far too chilled about it - I don't think he's quite got it, bless him. I don't mind camping - but we won't be able to do that with a newborn baby... Poor DH has just taken on too much. He's working till 9pm 7 days a week, doing the house, making jewellery and teaching jewellery once a week to kids that have been excluded from school. Anyway - Bean may be living in a tent for a while   Will keep you posted on our progress - or otherwise.... Lovely to have you back on the thread 

Debs - have you resisted the urge I'm keeping everything crossed and thinkng of you often  

C x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Thought'd I'd nip in and say  

Chris - really really happy all turned out well with your scan - so pleased!!!

Debs - One day to go now is it.  I understand you finding it hard and not wanting to spend too long on here.  It gets hard after the first week in the 2ww.  It did for me anyway.  Sending you heaps of      and   and lost of sticky vibes.

Sarah (Witters) I love your blog!  The pictures are amazing and you and DH look so chuffed to bits as you should be.  I'm glad things are going well.  Good luck with the nursery this weekend.

Flo-Jo - how are you feeling.  I hope that bit of spotting is a good sign.  I've heard it can be and its at the right time too isn't it. Will you resist the sticks  

Liz - Hope you and little bean or beanies are doing well.

Cecille - Gosh isn't time going fast, before you know it your little baby will be in your arms - I bet you cant wait.  And bless your DH for working so hard.

Sarah - hope you are enjoying all those fun things - your little girl is just adorable.  I can see why she keeps you from being sad.  I'd love to advise you about cycles back to back or not but I can't as I'm keeping very   about my FET as last time so many people knowing seemed to add to the pressure and sadness somehow.

Hope - how are you honey. When is your next treatment or are you doing what I am and keeping  

Hope I've not missed anyone.

Love

Mel x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Feeling fine & dandy and really relaxed - a good thing (I think)  being amazingly philosophical for me, the last couple of days have been busy ones at work which has no doubt helped keep my mindoff things although i am definitely knicker checking that little more often.

Am taking a view of being ready for all eventualities and keeping a mound of tampons in my handbag at all times in case the taps turn on in a rush - better to be safe than sorry.

1 day left at work then a nice weekend away, going straight from Suffolk on Monday morning to the clinic for the blood test and should know by the end of the day..........oh ****!!!

So if I don't post again before late Monday (most unlikely as I will be no doubt on here tomorrow) it is not necesarily bad news!

Have a good one all

Debs - thinking of you 

Witters good to hear all is going well

Yogi - keep   

Love to you all  

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

HELLO

Remember me  ...................

Thank you thank you ......for asking after me  ........

Sorry Ive not been around but having quite a few problems with FIL at the mo ..had a huge stroke 2years ago now in a wheelchair 24/7......and causing his poor wife to nearly have a nervous breakdown with his CONSTANT demands ..... , to be honest felt quite down lately ....... was in floods of tears at the weekend as my friends husband was saying how they must have a third child as she gets caught SO quickly & they want to try for a boy this time ( they've got 2 gorgeous daughters )......i burst into tears & said i wouldn't care if it was a boy or girl i just want one ...... he was so upset that he'd upset me ........

ANYWAY !! ..............

Sarah ...I'm so so very sorry ........sending huge & love to you .......XX

Witters .........lovely to hear how your all doing ........XX

Cecille .......how are you ??XX

Mel ...... i haven't really decided yet about our next TX ....there seems to be too much stress going on at the mo ......will let you know tho .....XX how are you ??

Debs how are you ??.......try n keep your chin up hun  ......XX

Flo Jo sending   your way too...XX

Chris & liz how are you XX

To anyone Ive forgotten ...XXXXXXX

I'm off to my sisters tommorrow for the weekend ..... her friends (the husband was there bestman) had IVF last year sadly a neg ,and are going again in Aug ..this will be the 1st time Ive seen them since the wedding although i did write to them last year when they found out they needed TX told them they weren't alone etc & told them about FF ..... i think threr are going to be plenty of tears shed this weekend especially as my sis has been TTC for 18 mths now and no ..........

Well i better go as i feel I'm wittering ......... got my MIL downstairs shes got altziemers shes 61 ..... might have another glass of wine i think 

Love to all

Hope XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Morning girls 

BFN for me I'm afraid  

Don't need to tell you how I'm feeling coz I know most of you can guess  

Flo-jo - I really hope you get that BFP....hang on in there and have a lovely weekend 

Debs  
xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Debs I'm so sorry  

I know EXACTLY how you feel and I don't think there are many words if any that will take away your pain.  The only consolation I found was that I at least had 3 frosties left and you have loads more than that.  I know it won't take away your hurt.

What I did on the day of my BFN was went on a good shopping spree!  Again it just distracts you but doesn't take away the pain.

I think as I had no signs in the 2ww I just knew it had failed for me.

I really am so sorry. 

Mel x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Debs sooo sorry   there is nothing I can say at the moment but try and stay positive for the next time (easier said than done!)

Try and have a good weekend I am staying well away from HPT   as much as I want to - I don't thkink DH will let me go near a chemist or supermarket 

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Aw, Debs    

I'm so sorry Sweetheart. I hope you and DH can have a quiet weekend together to give each other lots of hugs and get back on your feet. As Cheesy says - you do have lots of frosties, so try to take some cheer from that...

Thinking of you, 
C x x x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Awwww Debs .....    ....im so very sorry .......

Thinking of you & DH ........

Love hopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Cecille who is cheesy?  Are my feet really that bad you can smell them from there?  LOL


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh Mel I'm such a divvy  

Cheesy is a FF on a completely different board. Debs knows who she is but is probably as confused as you are by my post. Sorry! My brain is not to be trusted at the moment. When I'm not walking straight out in front of cars I'm forgetting people's names - even people I know really well....  

C x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

LOL Cecille what are you like - so funny!!!

It was because I'd commented in my post about how its a little comfort that she has many more snowbabies.

You watch those cars now!!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

@ Cecilie - just blame those pregnant lady hormones  

Thanks for all your good thoughts and hugs 

I am feeling ok - a bit teary but I know I'll survive (hey, as sarah pointed out, we've got through much worse  ) 

I think what's upsetting me most (and the cause of my loud snively sobs this morning  ) is the looooong unpredictable wait before we can start again   I can't bear that 'standing still' feeling when everyone else is getting on with life   

We've booked a lovely hotel to stay at tomorrow night so we can spend have time to ourselves  

And Yogi, I found a fantastic quote for you:

"How can money be the root of all evils, when shopping is the cure for all sadness?"
Naomi Comer

Debs
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Mel - I did MEAN you when I posted, but for some reason Cheesy came out instead  

Debs - I totally understand about the waiting, I think that's the worst part too    It's what makes being a PCOS girl so frustrating. Everyone else knows they only have 28 days per cycle. Having said that, your cycle may be better after this treatment - for one cycle anyway - because of the hormones - fingers crossed. Has anyone else heard about/experienced a shorter cycle after an FET?? Either way, it shouldn't be anywhere near the delay you had after the OHSS experience. Has the clinic said when you can start again? So glad you've got a night in a lovely hotel and some time alone  

C x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh gosh Cecille now I'm getting as daft.

Debs love the quote!!!!

After my failed FET I stopped the cyclogest and AF arrived about 2 or 3 days later I think as a result of stopping them.  The clinic told me I could ring up with that period and start down regging again 21 days later if I wanted.  Thats my experience anyway xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

I've been told a should have a months break - so not this AF but the next one is when I've to phone up

But sod that , I'm going to gather my thoughts and phone again next week when I'm feeling stronger. I don't see why I should have to wait?   

They were going to allow me to start straight away after my abandoned cycle when I had OHSS (it was my decision to wait as I was feeling so unwell  ) , so I don't see why I should have to wait a month after a much 'gentler' cycle  

Debs
xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

I agree Debs if you want to go straight into another cycle you should.  I was given that option so why shouldn't you!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Did they give a reason for the month's break?? If there's a good reason - ie the chances of success are higher if you wait, then fair enough; but it may well just be a subjective opinion. I agree with you - call next week when you're feeling better and get a second opinion.

C x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

No reason - and I was in no position to ask   It was all I could do to hold myself together before I got off the phone  

If there is a good reason then I'll accept that - I just wonder because I'm in a much healthier state now than I was after my abandoned cycle and they were prepared to go ahead then.

I'm just a bit cynical when it comes to our clinic that maybe they are trying to manage the number of cycles by getting people to wait   Did you know that if I wanted a meeting with MrC to discuss this negative result, I'd be waiting till September?   I don't think that's acceptable  

Debs
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree with you about being healthier now than after OHSS... I was told I'd have to skip a cycle after OHSS though - so they do obviously have differing opinions about these things.

I know current waiting list for cons. appt after a failed cycle is Sept. That length of wait makes it a bit pointless. Hopefully you'll have had another FET and be pregnant by then    

My feeling about those long waits for follow ups is that there is little they can do/say that the nurses haven't already covered, plus that they usually don't know why the treatments fail, so the follow up meetings are a bit pointless,  and really their time is better spent doing more ECs and ETs. You're better off having the conversation about next steps with Caroline, I think.

Having said that - if you really do want an appointment with Mr C before September then it's worth hassling the clinic for it- and you'll probably get one. Ditto if you feel strongly that there's no good reason to skip a cycle before resuming treatment. If you're firm about it I'm sure they'll let you go ahead soonest. Even if they HAD planned to postpone you in order to manage their workload (you cynic you!!   ) He who shouts loudest and all that...

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. It stinks. But I promise it will all be (almost) forgotten and definitely worth it when you finally get that BFP...

Sending you lots of hugs x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya ..............


Im at my sisters ............

Just to say we were told to wait at least 1 month b4 we cycled again ...........

Thinking of you X

Love HopeXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning all

Finally back on line.  My update is sadly not good, had my scan last Monday and nothing to be found.  Totally & utterly gutted.  Had to have a blood test and more waiting to check there was no ectopic but that was clear thankfully.  So last week was just awful – such a yo-yo of emotions.  I was off work all last week as I just could not concentrate, back this week but really struggling.  I have told my boss, very sympathetic, told me to have more time off work but I have so much work building up that I just can’t see how that will help.

I have broached the idea of me going part time – I am not sure how they are responding to that idea but at the current time I am not thinking straight.  I just do not want to be at work but I also do not want to just leave it as I know it will just build up further.

I just do not know what I am supposed to be expecting at this time, physically & emotionally.

Sorry to be the bearer of such bad news    

Flo-Jo


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Flo-Jo

I'm so so sorry, I just don't know what to say!  I don't understand it, how can you have a positive test but nothing on the scan if you've had no bleeding or pain? I'm just lost for words!  I've been thinking about you loads since the site went down and came on here to post all about my scan and a scare I had hoping you would have some lovely news for us.

I really am sorry.

Love
Mel x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi ..............

Flo~Jo ........im so very sorry .......   .........

Thinking of you

Love Hope XXXXXXXX[br]: 08/01/06Dear all ...............

Ive missed you all SOOOOOOO much ........

Hope your all ok ??......Looking forward to hearing from you

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Hope

I've missed you too chick!!!

I'm doing really well thanks, how are you doing?

Love Mel xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Flo Jo - I'm so sorry Honey. That must just be the worst of all worlds - thinking you're going to have a baby and then nothing appearing on the scan... Thinking of you and sending you lots of cyber hugs  

Lots of love to everyone else - hope you're all ok. 

I'm fine - although running around like a lunatic trying to get the house in some sort of order before Bean arrives. We still have no hot water, kitchen or bathroom - so it's pretty basic. I do have my birthing pool and TENS machine though  

Strangely - today is the first chance I've had to log on since my last post, and it seems as though FF has been down this whole time

Am thinking of you all every day. Sending you dust and bubbles

  

Cecilie x x x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Just popping on quickly to catch up 

Flo-jo - you poor thing  What a heartbreaking thing to go through   I am thinking of you and your DH and sending all the positive love in the world. We are all here for you  Life is just too unfair sometimes  

Hope - lovely to see you  Even though I haven't been posting much anyway, I really have missed you all while the site as been down   Hope you are well 

Yogi - good to see that you are doing well   How many you got in there then?!  

Celia my love  Why does it not surprise me to hear that you have no hot water, but you do have a birthing pool  I really hope you and bean are well and I'm getting really excited that you don't have long left   
You must promise to text me when the little one arrives  

Sarah - have missed you like mad   Will try to PM you later  Hope your treatment is going well  

Debs
xxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Cecile and Debs

Cecile not long now hey chick!  I'm doing well thanks

Debs - We have one lovely baby on board!  I had a scare a week ago and had to have an early scan as I had some period pain in my lower back for about an hour and some pink blood on wiping once so we had a scan and saw the lovely heartbeat.  Then yesterday we had our scan at the IVF hospital and the baby had grown so much and we saw that lovely heartbeat again and got pictures.  I feel sooooooo lucky!!!!!  I was dated at my scan yesterday too and I'm furterh along than I thought by 4 days which is fab so now I'm 8+1.  Feel quite awful posting this after poor Flo-Jos news.

Love to you all

Mel xxx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

Great to be back

Just a quick one to say how sorry I am Flo-Jo, sending you great big hugs

Love Chris


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hello .............

Debs ...thank you for your lovely message .........

Cecile .......glad your ok ......nearly counting down time ehh ...... 

Chris how are you hun ??.........

To everyone  else hope your ok ?

Love & HUGS 

HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks girls for all your support.

Mel you must not feel bad about your fab news - I am thrilled for you and hope & pray that all stays positive for the next 7 months!

Taking life slowly, I did not realise quite how much this would affect me.  I always knew that it was a possibility (it had happened to someone I know) but until you are in that position it is impossible to imagine it.

I have told so few people about my loss, but it is great to come on here and feel that I can say what ever I feel.  Just reading through various boards it makes me realise how lucky I am to have got pg in the first place.  I want to crack on with another go ASAP but have got to have a bleed and then a period before hand which could be mid-late September - what a pain.  I am going back for a consultation in a few weeks and will see what happens then.

I sat at work yesterday, being chased by lots of people for work that I had promised would be done last week and I felt like chucking in the towel there & then.  I do not like to feel out o control but I do at the present time.  I was aiming to my assistant a firm talking to as in my absence she hadn't done what I had asked / expected her to do but when I sat down with her, she burst into tears as she is really unhappy at work.  Being such a softy I couldn't give her a hard time but I felt like saying "its alright for you try being in my shoes love!" but of course I didn't!  Everyone, clients included keep asking me what was wrong last week, I have told them i had a chronic ear infection and kept falling over!

Anyhow rant over, feeling so tired the whole time and wish my life would settle down but not really expecting it to.

Hope you are all doing well today

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-jo,  I'm devistated for you.  I can't imagine how that must feel.  You are strong, so believe in yourself.  Sorry that work is being rotton.  I love your excuse!  Sometimes it is better to just smile and nod your head rather than to react.  Self preservation it's called.  Love ya!!

Mel, what great news!  You will really notice a difference in growth in these early days.  Sorry about the scare  As you know, I had many, and each time it is scary.  It never gets easier I'm afraid.  Here's hoping you won't get any more

Cecilie,   what are you like?  No hot water, but a birthing pool?!  You're funny!  I hope bean stays in long enough to get sorted out.  How are you feeling in this heat?  I've been thinking of you...

Big hello's to everyone!  I hate being so distant from this group, but my two can be very demanding!  I'm hoping my supply will increase so atleast then I won't have to bottle feed and pump after feeding.  That would free up a good hour each time.  I'd get on and say hi then!

Love and hugs to you all!  Your cyber niece and nephew sends you all sloppy, gummy kisses!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Flo-Jo thank you for your lovely words but its so hard to come on here and be happy when you have such sad news.  Are you really sure you should be back at work when it is causing you extra stress.  I’m so lost for what to say as I still don’t really understand how this can happen.  Would it feel eaiser if you were to tell people so could talk about it?  I just want to give you a great big cuddle

Sarah – how lovely to hear from you, I’m still checking your blog regular, the twins look so lovely in the July photos, growing well too.  I love that comment about cyber niece and nephew so cute.
Thanks for your best wishes, that blood was scary but thankfully it was just pink and when I went to the toilet just once.  The period pain in my back was only about ½ hour to an hour.  I hope I don’t get anymore.  I’m still scared now about the fact I had it and wonder if that can still mean something is going to go wrong.  I can only try and focus on seeing that heartbeat twice and the stats that say after heartbeat detected 95% chance of all being okay.  Can you remind me again about your bleeding as you had a positive outcome so will help encourage me. I did get piccies but not sure its right to put them on here given Flo-Jos news, maybe its best I pm them to anyone wanting to see.

Love to you all

Melxxxxx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Mel

don't be daft, put your photos on here for all to see and enjoy your moment!  That is exactly why I haven't told many people so they don't get over sensitive about it al!!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

oh now I'm sorry for being over sensitve. Sorry!

I will just post one of the two as its huge. The head is on the right and you can just see little arms and legs growing.

Mel x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Flo-Jo, you're so brave  I admire you...

What a great picture Mel!

I had several scares. All of mine were red flow. One time I was on the loo and the pan was just bright red. Sometimes I had cramps, other times I had no pain at all with it. Whenever I found it, I laid staight down and did nothing. Tony called round for me to book a scan. Mine always seemed to happen at a weekend when the hospital didn't scan, so we got to know the local private scanning center very well! Each time it cost £100, but it was worth it to know all was OK. How are you feeling? morning sickness kicked in yet? I hope you're a lucky one that won't get it.

My two had their imunisation shots today. They were both very good. Cried whilst it was done, but as soon as the last needle was out, they stopped instantly! They've just been sleeping since we've been home, so I hope it continues through tonight. [br]: 3/08/06, 18:41Mel, have we lost Trixxie?


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi there

Mel, great picture and I am glad you have put it up.

A bad start to the day, feeling v own but set to at work and feeling much more positive tonight, poor old DH is having a down day though - so worried about me - I feel a bit guilty about being such a burden although he tells me to shut up when i say that!  It is his nightmare time at the moment as he is a farmer so i don't want to be the cause of anymore stress to him.

Anyhow, got to look forward, I just want to get what ever I have to get through before I can go back to the clinic to assess the situation and start all over again!  Nightmare!!  Bugger Bugger Bugger

Anyhow, Witters good to hear all is going well with your 2

Hope everyone else is good

Long may my positive feelings continue - I couldn't cope with the feelings of the past 10 days for much longer, I really did feel as though I was losing the plot completely (probably still am!)

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - thanks I am pretty proud of my picture. To start with I couldn't tell which bit was which but now its really clear to me and I love it! All that bleeding must have been so scary. I'm really hoping not to get any more. As for the morning sickness well I had it for about 2 weeks just feeling sick but not being sick and now its gone and turned to hunger. It does worry me though that I have so few symptoms but just have to remember I've seen the heartbeat twice now. Other than that I'm quite bloated, tired, hungry, sore boobs (could be the pessaries). Would love some real sickness though. So scared of coming off the tablets and pessaries too.

I tried to find the thread with Trixie and I couldn't find it 

Flo-Jo I'm so pleased you are feeling much better, I agree with Sarah you are so brave. big hugs to you and your DH.[br]: 3/08/06, 19:38Sarah & Cecile - did you come off pessaries and osestrogen at 12 weeks. I've been given a schedule to start thinning down the drug dose.

I'm so scared of stopping the oestrogen and progestrogen in case it triggers something to go wrong.

Love Mel x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning all

Mel, I had the same worries about coming of medication, I was 12 weeks yesterday and they told me to stop when I got to 12 weeks so I did, still rang the hospital this morning to make sure that was right and they said that the body is now producing enough hormones etc on its own.  Still unnerving.

How are you keeping?

Hope everyone else is well

Chris


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Chris thanks for that info.  They did say at the hospital that when I stop the medication my body should take over but its still worrying isn't it.  As I say I have to start decreasing my oestrogen dose from 10 weeks.

I'm keeping okay just really rather tired most of the time.  I've been quite lucky with sickness and just had nausea for a couple of weeks.

How have you been - any sickness - oh and of course - HAPPY 12 weeks thats wonderful.  

All my love

Mel xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Chris, happy 12 weeks! You've reach a big hurdle there 

Mel, I actually was told to start decreasing earlier than you, can't remember exactly when, but I was off the meds by 10 weeks.  You should be fine at 12. I primarily just had really bad nausea as in it wouldn't let me eat very much at all.  When I could eat, it was just pork, potatoes and milkshake.  Anythng else and I was physically sick - very quickly, so I'd stick with the nausea if I were you!  If you are feeling hunger, then maybe you will get some interesting cravings!  If you do, you must share...

Flo-jo, glad you are having a good day.  I find that the men always take bad news in 'baby' situations really hard.  We are the ones physically going through it, which is no doubt very hard, but it is something we can latch onto and work through our emotions in relation to what we are experiencing if that makes sense.  Men on the otherhand only have what's in their mind to go by and on top of that, the massive extra worry about us girls.  I know my DH is always worrying about me. He is always calling / emailing me in the day to check I've eaten and grabbed a nap at some point during the day.  He says he has never felt so exhausted in his life, but can cope as long as he knows I am looking after myself as well as the babies.  In other words, worrying about us and knowing we're ok helps them to get through this.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Sarah thanks for that info.  It is scary coming off the meds just feel like it will all go wrong then.

My nausea has gone now just had it for a couple of weeks.  I had a massive desire for pickled onions the other night, dh went and got me some and I hate about 5 or 6 one after the ohter.  Some people say the pills and pessaries make symptoms less.

Hope you and your little gems are doing okay.

Love Mel xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Pickled onions huh? 

Myles and Keilidh are doing great.  They had their shots yesterday and have had no ill effects from them thankfully.  Myles has now over taken Keilidh.  Oh, and they have both hit the 6lb mark!!  Myles is 6lb 1oz, Keilidh is bang on 6lb.  Currently they are sleeping.  Finally we have been able to get upstairs into their nursary, so they are in the big cot right now.  They look so tiny in it!  It has been so hot up there this past month or so.  I still need to add all the fish, but once I've done that, I'll post pics.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep pickled onions.  Its hard to know if its a craving linked to pregnancy or just something I fancied.  Just sent DH out for scones as I could really eat one with butter and jam.  Yummy!!!!!

Oh bless then having their shots and wow over 6lbs thats fantastic isn't it.  I cant wait to see piccies of the finished nursery.  What were they sleeping in before their cot??  I was thinking moses baskets was what they slept in first!!

Give them a big cuddle from me.

Love Mel xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning Ladies ........

How are you all ??...........

Witters ....... ahhh ......Myles & Keilidh are soooo gorgeous ! ....well done on their weights ....

Mel & Chris how are you all !! .....

Flo ~ Jo how are you hun........

Cecile & Hope XXXXXXX

Looks like its gonna be a lovely day out there today !! ........i must go & get some gardening done .....

Have a lovley Sunday .....   

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, DH doesn't like moses baskets, he says 'I'm not putting my children in a picnic hamper'! He has this thing about wicker  Instead, we have two arm's reach co-sleepers. They are actually both in one though, but the other will come in useful when they get bigger. They are basically travel cots (which is also handy) and one side drops down to the level of your bed. There is a strap that allows you to fix it to the side of your bed. It's great as you can quickly see / reach out to them in the night. I drop off each time just staring at them. Here's a pic or two:


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

oh wow they are a great idea!  And as you say handy too as you can take them with you.

I'm having a bad day today, I feel like all my symptoms have disappeared.  I still have sore boobs but that could still be the cyclogest.  I guess I'm still tired but other than that I feel so normal.  Oh and still getting up in the night to pee.  I had two weeks of queasiness and no sickness and now thats gone.

I'm working myself into a panic! 

And I thought it was gonna be easy!

Mel x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Pregnancy is very hard, both physically and emotionally.  We all think getting pregnant is the hard part - which it is, but then you just get onto a different type of 'hardness'.  Try not to worry about the lack of symptoms   even I got days that I felt great.  My advice is to make the most of it and thank your little one for being so nice!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah I'm trying to be thankful for feeling well but to be honest I'd rather have it all, sickness and everything.  That way I think I'd feel more like everything was okay.  I just can't handle feeling so normal.


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Mel love, please just try and relax.  I know, easier said than done but you have to try!

No doubt you are doing all you can but stay positive & calm and enjoy yourself  .  There is then nothing more that you could be doing.

Take care

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All !! .... 

How are you ?? hope your all ok .......

Mel hope your ok & 'try' & calm down hun .....must be so hard tho ! XXXXX

Just wanted to let you know that im back cycling again , had HCG injection last night ( big bruise to prove it ! ) ........ going to blasts ( FINGERS CROSSED) ....& ET hopefully will be Sunday at 9am ........ Have had words with DH as hes working this weekend & cant come with me on Sunday ...... eventually said he'd come , but to be honest if hes going to keep looking at his watch & panicing about work then id rather take someone else so i dont get stressed out .....MEN ehh !! .....GGGRRRR .......
Also ET is on my Nans 91st birthday whom i love dearly so thats got to be a good sign .....

Hope your all ok ?

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I started my first IVF in July and overstimulated so my clinic decided not to let me proceed with ET this week.  I was really disappointed on Friday when they told me I had to go to an elective freeze as I felt fine, no OHSS symptoms at all but the clinic said as my E2 levels were very high and I produced 25 eggs I was high risk and couldn't continue.  

Just found this thread and lt looks like there are quite a lot of positive stories for FET after OHSS, I would be really grateful for any feedback you have.   I knnow that if I read the whole thread i would see but so excited at finding this thread I couldn't wait to post.   

I have 12 frozen embies and my clinic are suggesting that we try natural FET in October.  Has anyone any views on natuarl FET v's medicated.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Flo-Jo I'm trying to stay calm.

Hope I am honestly!  Good luck with ET.

Red - Hi I had EXACTLY the same situation.  I got mild OHSS but it was my E2 levels that caused them to freeze all.  I got BFP on my second FET.  

Sarah - do I remember you doing and HPT further along in your pregnancy or did I dream that.  I did an HPT last night and this morning and they are so faint compared to the early ones its really got to me.

Love to you all

Mel x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi yogi,  

thanks for your reply, as to the HPT I know that the hormone that it tests for HCG (i think ) goes up in early stages then flattens then goes back down.  I don't know what the timescales are for this though. Sending you some positive vibes.    

Take care 

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Red!  I too got 25 eggs (only 5 fertilised and 3 made it to day 3) and suffered severe OHSS.  I was in ICU for 2 weeks and was very poorly.  I did however move on and got a double BFP on our first FET attempt   Definately don't think you are at the end of the road in this, you are only at the beginning!  How are you feeling now?

Mel, I think at 8 weeks, the HCG starts to drop off.  I predict that you are still very pregnant


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

THanks Red and Sarah.

I rang the EPAU to speak to a midwife for reassurance yesterday and they said they wanted to do a scan.  So had the scan yesterday external to start with and they saw babies heartbeat.  Then procedded to internal to get better measurements.  Apparently baby moved but I never saw that unfotunately.  The Sonographer was struggling to get the best angle to get full measurements.  First she plotted on the babys top and bottom and got me 2 days out then she got an angle she was more comfortable with and plotted it and it brought me at 9+1 which matched the IVF hospital scan I had the week before. Isn't it amazing how they just plot a dot at one end of baby and then the other and it automatically flashes up with how far along you are.  I just hope the second measurement of 9+1 was right and not the one of 8+6.  I know its only 2 days but I dont' want to go backwards. I did get a piccie but she hadn't zoomed in as much as she did on the one at the IVF hospital think it was half the zoomed in so baby just looks like a blob and you can't make much out.  A little dissapointing but at least we saw that wonderful heart beating away.

So relieved that all is well and guess baby is just being kind to me symptoms wise.  In saying that I have the worst headache today that hurts so very much.  But I'm really not complaining!

I will now stay away from the HPTs as I have been told by several people now on forums that they HCG starts to trail off.

Love to you all

Mel xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, glad you got your mind put at rest with the scan.  The further along you get, the more measurements they take.  At my last scan, one head was a week ahead, the other bang on time, but a leg was a day behind or whatever.  They have certain guides that they look for.  It's a bit like a 28 day cycle, it's rare that you are ever spot on.  Rub that baby belly from me tonight...


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Sarah.  The systems are amazing the way they plot one end of the baby with a cross and then the other and it automatically flashes up.  Wish this picture I got was more like the last though but baby looks like a blob - a lovely blob at that.  How are Myles and Keilidh doing?  ANd how are mummy and daddy?

Cecille - If you check in then lots of luck your time is nearly here.

Hi everyone else

Love Mel xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, yes, technology is very clever stuff.  Myles and Keilidh are both good.  Had a rough night last night though.  Poor Tony is absolutely shattered


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh poor you and Tony.  I guess its all part of the fun though!!

Meant to ask if this isn't too personal a question did any of you girls go for the antenatal screening tests for downs.  Here they just offer the blood test and then the amnio if needs be.  They don't do the Nucal scan.  I'm pretty decided on what to do but just wondered what you girls did/will do if its not too personal a question


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Lovely Ladies

I don't have time for personals today as my little dog is waiting for me in the car - I told him I was just locking up the shop and wouldn't be long.

Just wanted to say hello and that I miss you all and think about you lots.

Hope you're all OK

Lots of love, Cecilie

PS Welcome to Red Admiral


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Cecilie!  Miss you too!  I hope things are coming on nicely and you aren't doing too much.  Not that you can being 39 weeks pregnant 

Mel, we didn't do the downs screening.  It's a personal choice, but for us, we wanted these children so bad that we were prepared to face anything that came before us.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

hi,

thanks Yogi and witters for your replies .  it makes me feel better to speak to other people who have been in the same situation.  I felt so flat when the treatment came to an end so suddenly 

We are now looking positively to the future and I am hoping that we will be as lucky as you both.  

Yogi - I am so glad you are feeling better and the hospital have said all is well..

Cecille- hi   thanks for the warm welcome

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi There !!

How are you all ??...........

Update ........ they took 5 embies out of freezer on Tues .. & only one survived ......so they took out another 7 ..... and 5 survived...

Just had latest report for the embryologist that i now have

2x10 cell
2x8 cell
1x6 cell
1x4 cell..........

Lets hope the all grow big & strong , got to phone tomorrow at 11 to see how they are again .....

Hope your all OK ?

Love HopeXXX XX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohhhhh, Hope!  I'm liking the 10 cells   Mind you, one of mine was an 8 cell and the other was a 4 cell.  Not sure which is which, but I know that's what went in   So excited for you!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

All looking sooo good on here again.  Mel, so glad you had the scan to put your mind at rest, hopefully you cal relax a little and enjoy your pregnancy.

Witters, good to see you back on here and that all is well with your little ones at home.

Cecile, not long now, here's hoping all goes well in the next few weeks/days

Hope - wow, how exciting, what amazing embies - when is transfer due - fingers crossed     

Red, sorry, I haven't replied to you - hoping you are startgin to feel a little better.  it is such a horrible time and when you go down the IVF route, OHSS is one of those things you have either never heard of unless it happens to you or something that you just don't think is going to happen.

Certainly I hadn't heard of it before IVF, they did mention it to me when we had our first consultation but I didn't register it but now you find there is so much written about it and only yesteraday there was something in one of the papers about it - I just had no idea until recently how rare it was - 6% of those having treatment so we must all be veryvery special ladies indeed!!!!! 

Life is ticking on by or me, we have our follow up consultation on 31 to decide where to go from here.  I was told to have a full bleed after my scan, had a very light bleed, really nothing much at all and so was waiting, and waiting and nothing came - spoke to the clinic who were rather bemused but said that can happen and when I get my next period it could all come away "nicely" then - oh wonderful - I just can't wait!!!!!!!!!!  What joys I have to look forward to - not   Anyhow, I have told work I want to go part time and have a meeting with the big bad boss on Monday to discuss - should be interesting!  
I just can't decide where to go from here though, I have 3 embies in the freezer so could have another go at FET but am worried if there were problems with the embies on thawing.  Also, I did egg share last time and had resolved to do it again (not least because of the financial benefits but not an overriding factor) if this failed.  I have only one more year left of being able to egg share, I am 35 in October, so am seriously considering going for full IVF ES this Autumn, hopefully getting a fresh transfer and any left over frozen, so if it failed I might hopefully have a few more in the freezer for another FET so increasing the chances of success.  BUT a massive dilemma, IVF is horrible whereas FET is not so traumatic, money wise there is no difference and I keep having to tell myself that that should not be a deciding factor.  I don't know, we shall see what the clinic has to say on 31st!

Anyhow, have a good (wet) weekend (very wet looking out of this window at the moment!)

Take care

Flo-JO x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just got back from our hols a few days ago, so haven't had much time to catch up.  Tried to get on FF before we went away but the site was down.

Hope everyone is OK?

Flo-jo - so sorry to read your news    I hope you are feeling better and that you sort out everything at work.  I understand your dilemna about what treatment to do next as we were in a similar situation.  We had 4 frosties left, then we came to the top of the list for a full NHS cycle.  Although I didn't really want to go through the full cycle of stimming, EC, risk of OHSS etc. I also thought it might be better than risking another FET with only 4 frosties (on our other cycles we had to use 4, then 5 frosties to get 2 good ones).  Anyway when I spoke to the consultant he said he couldn't recommend anything but FET whilst we still had frozen embies to use and being at risk of OHSS again.  It worked out for us in the end though!

Hope - excellent news about your embies, when will you go for ET?

Red - hello and welcome to the thread

Mel - I had a nuchal scan on Thursday, also a blood test to look for downs.  We paid for this privately as we were offered the same as you via the NHS.  I decided to have the tests for piece of mind, we haven't thought about what we would do if the results come back positive.  Also I didn't get a 12 wk scan on the NHS, so I didn't want to wait until 20 wks, so I thought I might as well go for the nuchal scan anyway.  At the scan the doctor said everything looked fine and would be surprised if the blood test showed anything different (get them on Tuesday).  I am glad I had it as I was getting worried because I haven't put any weight on yet, but the baby was still there!!  It was quite expensive at 190 pounds though.

Witters - hi, hope you are all OK?

Cecilie - 39 weeks, wow, it could happen anytime now!!  How are you?  Hope you have been coping during this hot summer.

Anyway must go and finish unpacking!

Liz
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope your all having a nice Sunday ??

Just to say we had 2 'excellent' & 'fabulous' blasts transfered this morning !!..the embryologist was really pleased with them ......got all tearful when i saw then on the screen ~its also my nans 91st birthday today (who i adore) so hopefully thats a good sign......   

Off to put my feet up again now .......

Hope your all OK ?

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hope - Fab news - so pleased, time to take it really easy now!  

Liz - good to hear from you & that all is progressing well.

Love

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Yey Hope!!!! So chuffed!  Make sure you take it easy these next couple of weeks.

Flo Jo hope you are bearing up!!

Sarah - hi how are you four? Oh yes Trixxie is back - go look!

Cecille - Getting so excited for you.

Liz - Hi glad to see all is going well for you - thats fab news!

Sarah69 where are you!

Hi everyone I may have missed my brain isn't too good lately

Well today is the day I lower my oestrogen by taking one dose less a day, then next week drop another dose plus change to one lot of progestrogen.  I have to say I'm terrified.  I'm 10 weeks and I thought the placenta doesn't take over till 12 or at least thats all I can find when I google search! When does the worry end.

Love Mel x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, you'll be fine.  I was completely off all of my meds by 10 weeks and look what I have in my arms   I'll go and find Trixxie in a bit...

Debs, Yay, Yay, YAY!!!!  How awsome that your eggies have made it to blasts - and they are where they belong!!!  So cool!  I think it's a great omen to be on your nan's birthday!  Dates played a big part in my situation.  My due date was the anniversary of when we lost my mum, the hospitals due date for me was my grandad's birthday, I delivered exactly 6 months after my SIL, who we also got married exactly 6 months after them!  Plus I was in hospital the same dates as when I was in with OHSS.  All a bit spooky, but definately meant to be 

Liz, hope the scan results come back good.  It will be nice to know you are in the clear.  Glad you had a great holiday!

Flo-Jo, what a dialemma!  Personally, I wouldn't want to risk the OHSS again if I had frostie oppertunity.  Then again, a fresh cycle would be a great chance and they should monitor so closely that nothing will go wrong.  It will also give you more frosties for future use if you were to need them.  Very difficult and such a personal decision.  Think about it long and hard, discuss it with dad to be as it will effect him greatly too and then once decision is made, stick to it, go with it whole heartedly, it will be the right one!

Gotta go, someone wants my boob by the sounds of it.  Big hello's and hugs to everyone, especially those I missed...


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Sarah you don't know how much it helps when you tell me that about you being off the meds at 10 weeks its just very very scary.  I've google searched so hard and all sites suggest placenta doesn't take over till 12 weeks.  I just hope all goes wll like it did for you - did you come of the drugs bit by bit or just stop dead so to speak.

Give those lovely little munchkins a big cuddle from me

mel xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I gradually reduced them.  Reading everywhere, it seemed very early, but that's what my clinic said to do, so that's what I did.  Congrats on being 10 weeks! only 2 more for that big 12 week milestone!

Myles and Keilidh give you a gummy, slobbery kiss each


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi all, I just got a BFN this morning for my first FET after OHSS in April. I am 36 and I had got 18 embryos then, frozen very ealry so there was no info on their quality. They thawed three which all survided, two were GOOD, they said, and were transferred but they didn't work. The attempt went very smoothly and it still didn't work so the big fear is that we are amongst those unexplained cases that not even science can help. We won't give up just yet though, it was only our first ET, and we still have 15 embryos in the freezer, eventhough I now have doubts about their quality. In a few weeks time we'll have our negative cycle consultation at the clinic and we'll see what they think. Before then I'll post here to ask you about which future avenues you think I should discuss with them. One of my concerns with them is that they seem to impose a long wait between attempts and at 36 and with 15 embryos of unknown quality in the freezer, I just can't afford doing only a couple of cycles a year. I'll have to see how strict they are about the wait, but I might have to consider moving the embryos to another clinic and I am not sure whether that is a good idea considering that the embryologist at my clinic is the person who froze them and might therefore be the best person to thaw them ... Meanwhile I wil organise a consultation in an another clinic as well, for a second opinion. My first choice would be ARGC but I also heard good things about the Lister, if you have any advice/experience with these clinics please let me know. Good luck to all.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Barb, very sorry to hear of your BFN   Please don't let it make you think it will never work.  It's exactly the same as why we don't get pregnant each and every cycle we try.  There are a few in this group that have had negative treatment cycles before a positive result.  From what I've heard and experienced, FET's aren't too invasive and so don't necesarily require a long break in between cycles.  Obviously this may differ in certain circumstances though.  I would certainly ask directly why you can't to back to back cycles using your snowbabies.  It's time for them to convince you, not the other way around.  I would be dubious about moving your frosties to another clinic, but if you really are not happy, then you need to do what you feel is right.  Even the best cycle may not work due to stress, so your stress levels and confidence in your clinic are paramount.    Anyway, welcome to the group!!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Barb

Don't give up, you have masses of frosties to give more goes.  As Witters said, I can not see why there should be such great gaps for FET.  Speak to them.  Yes as we get older, chances of success reduce but then chances reduce in all circumstances but that doesn't mean that your embies can not implant or get you pregnant.  They must have fertilised and been good enough to freeze in the first place.  When I did it, I got 17 eggs (I produced 34 but did egg share) but only 6 fertilised and were good enough to freeze so your 18 must have been good enough and that increases your chances at the first hurdle.  Also, if they survive the thaw and divide before implantation again they must be good enough so take heart.  Speak to your clinic, not all cycles work out, you will see on here that there are people who have had negative cycles and then gone on to get BFP so you can too.
Too much weight is placed on the grading of embies, the most important thing is to remain positive, not to get too het up (easier said than done!) and give it your very best shot.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for your comments ... about my frosties, the clinic decided to freeze them very early because that enhances the chances that they will survive the thawing, they were all still in a very initial stage and they could not assess their quality and just froze everything that fertilised (18 embryos out of 27 eggs). For the first FET they took three out, randomly I guess, all three survived, one didn't do great and the other two were GOOD, they said, so I guess they were good enough otherwise they would have thawed more. Unless we were just really lucky, this result would suggest that many of the remaining embryos will also survive the thawing and be of good quality. For the timing, they wanted me to wait until I got my third period after IVF before doing the frozen attempt but I managed to talk them into waiting only until the second period, and then I started downregging on day 21 of that period (they only do fully medicated forzen cycles at my clinic). That meant a gap of 3 and a half months between attempts, which would be 4 and a half months if I had to stick to their official policy and assuming that my periods are not lenghtened by all these hormones, which they might well be. In your experience  what is the usual wait between fully medicated attempts (with the long downregging etc) ?


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Barb, all clinics have differing protocols but I had to wait 2 full periods after full IVF but I don't think they make you wait so long for FET which is not nearly so intrusive or demanding on the body.Have you actually asked how long they make you wait between a negative FET cycle or are you basing this on the IVF - FET break?

In regard to freezing as soon as fertilised this appears to be standard procedure where the clinic knows you have OHSS at the time of EC, mine were frozen on day 1, ie the day after EC so they had no idea of quality, simply that they had fertilised.  2 out of 3 on thawing is great, as is 18 being fertilised out of 27!

If you are concerned and can't wait until your consultation I suggest you ring them to check to try and reduce the stress.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

Welcome Barb ! ......

Hope your all ok ??....... im ok ....just brain starting to play tricks on me ...keep thinking that im not lucky enough to get a ....also cant even being to imagine how i would feel .....  

Im going back to work tommorrow so that will keep my mind occupied for the mornings .... just hope i can keep awake ...... slept for 2 hrs this morning was shattered.....

Hope your all having a good day

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Dear Flo-jo, I spoke to the clinic this morning and they want me to wait for three periods even between frozen cycles, exactly the same as with a fresh cycle. This means that I would have to wait until day 21 of my 3rd period and that is likely to be mid/end of November. and then the cycle takes 1 and a half months ... so it's nearly 5 months for every trial ... Most people I speak to think that this wait is excessive. At my age (37 in November) and with 15 unranked embryos and one failed attempt behind me I don't think it is a good idea to wait for so long, also because when I asked the clinic about the reason for this long wait they didn't really have hard data to base this decision on, just that they think that it is good for my body and mind to have more time to recover but I wonder whether the true reason is something to do with the running of the clinic rather than any medical reason ... at the same time I don't feel it is good to move my frozen embryos from clinic to clinic and feel really stuck ...  I will go for a consultation next week but I doubt that I'll be able to make them bend their rules for me ... I am so upset ...


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Barb

It does seem very unfair, I would have a ring round other clinics before your consultation to see what the general rule of thumb is and then discuss it with them

Best of luck!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all.

Hope - your blasts sound great, best wishes for your two week wait.      

Barb Will - I'm sorry to hear about your BFP  .  I know how dissappointed you must be.  I recently had my IVF treatment cancelled and have to wait 3 bleeds before I can start FET and it does seem like forever.  I know that it is difficult and age is always a worry (I'm 3 but at this point there is no indication that the embies that you have in store are not a good quality.  My embies were frozen very early on as well and I sometimes wind myself up thinking what if they are all rubbish   However from what you have said it sounds like yours are good quality, 2 out of 3 after the thaw is really good.  I would speak to other clinics and get an idea of the timescales they carry out FET after a negative cycle this will then give you and idea if what your clinic do is standard practise.  I know one person who is doing FET this month after a failed FET last month, you need to do whatever is good for you but I think this sounds a bit hard going emotionally.  Anyway take care.

A BIG   to everyone else.

Red


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Barb welcome to the group, you've been given some good advice already which I can't add much to to be honest.  I can say I'm one of those who had mild OHSS failed the first FET but got pg on the second!

Hope I've got everything crossed so tightly for you!  I went back to work on my second cycle.  Keep us posted.

Hi Red!!!

Sarah - hope you and those little bundles are doing well.

Cecille - can't wait to hear from you.

Debs and Sarah69 thinking of you both.

Liz and Chris - hope all is going well.

Im so tired today its crazy.  Also I wear contact lenses and I've not really been able to put them in the last few days as my eyes are itchy and sore, seems the pregnancy hormones are drying them out.  Don't know if I'm starting to get some symptoms due to lowering my drugs which could have been masking them (so somebody suggested) or if its conincidence.  Anyway I'm not complaining!

Wanted to get your thoughts on dopplers, did you buy or rent one or would you.  Part of me thinks if I got one I'd be obsessed using it an then panic if I couldn't find a heartbeat one time.  The other part of me thinks well I'm worrying now as my last scan was over a week ago and what if something has gone wrong in the meantime.

I have my midwife booking in appointment tomorrow so may ask what she thinks if I remember.

Love to all

Mel xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello All  

Another flying visit I'm afraid. Just to let you know that I've no news yet! The baby seems quite happy where he/she is!!

Quick comment to Mel - I deliberately refused the 12 week scan, mostly because I wasn't interested in the nuchal fold results, therefore didn't see any point in having the scan... There's a good book called Defiant Birth - all about choosing to accept babies as they come.

Lots of love to you all
Cecilie x x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Ohhhh Cecille he/she is far too comfy in there ...hope all goes well , can't wait to hear your news .....

Hows everyone else ??.......

Back at work today was ok but i was shattered ..last night i couldnt switch my brain off ....it was baby baby baby ...all night, really didnt want to get up when the alarm went off at 5 .....

Just wish that time would hurry up & pass ...i want to know ...its worked  

Have a lovely night ........

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Cecilie, happy due date! (well, minus a day  )

Barb, I'm very sorry about your prediciment.  I would certainly do some research on other clinics as someone suggested before going for your consultation.  Google it and print off anything you find.  Discuss the results with them and explain how you feel and what your concerns are with no holding back.  Say if necesary, you'd sign something saying that you wre advised to wait 3 cycles, but decided you would prefer to move forward with treatment straight away.  This is your cycle, your body, your embryo's, your money and so your decision ultimately.

Mel, we bought a doppler, but to be honest, only used it a few times - right after a scan usually when we knew roughly where they were and that they were ok.  We were too nervous at other times.  During the scares, it stayed safely in it's box as it would have made us even more anxious if we couldn't hear anything.  Many people use them daily and feel comforted by them.  It's hard to say what you should do, it's a very personal decision and all depends with what you feel comfortable with.  You can get them fairly cheap on eBay if you do want one...


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello my lovely ladies 

Big hugs  and welcome to Red Admiral and Barb  The ladies have already given you some good advice so all I'd say is look after yourselves - OHSS is a massive shock physically and emotionally and it takes a while to pick yourself back up. But as the ladies on here prove, it is possible to get a  from subsequent FETs   

Hope - lots and lots of    I hope you are taking it really easy and looking after those embies 

Witters - I'm very impressed that you are finding the time to post  Gives me hope that it is possible to survive having twins 
Oh, and a little photo just for you :










Cecilie -  Thinking of you lots at the moment  Can't wait for this special baby to make it's appearance (I'm thinking it's a girl )

Yogi - how did the mw appointment go? Hope you are managing to relax (a little bit )

Flo-jo -  How are you doing? I hope you get some answers at your follow up appointment. After OHSS I said I'd never do another fresh cycle......but 6 months down the line I feel like I'd do anything to improve my chances of a  Will be interested in what your clinic advise.

Liz & Chris - hope things are going brilliantly for you both 
Sarah - where are you?  I miss your wit and humour to cheer me up  Hope things are going ok for you   

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone 

Debs
xxx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies!!  

Debs - how uncanny - I just tried to post but couldn't as you did at the same time - lovely to hear from you - thanks for keeping me in mind . Are those your drugs for this FET? - I'd post a pic of my drugs but I've nearly used them all up now.....when are you due to start cycling again then? Hope that time is passing quickly for you & you are feeling +ve for next FET     - I know I shouldn't say this but I really do have a good feeling about this one. You will send me cycber slaps now I know if it doesn't work...

Mel - what a sweetie you are remembering me too!!   Been off for a month due to FF being down & then in Portugal for 3 weeks   - I have just been catching up & reading all of your posts...but we're off to Greenman Festival in Brecon Beacons this weekend so will have to be quick or my DH might come back & catch me posting instead of doing my packing & I will be in BIG trouble... 

Flo-jo - Couldn't believe your sad news    - I am absolutely gutted for you     - you are such a trouper still coming onto FF & supporting everyone. I was so happy when you got your BFP too - tx can be so cruel. I don't know what I'd do about going for FET or IVF - I was 37 while on my hols & have been having same qus myself.

Witters - is it really 2 months since you had your babies?? Glad to hear all is well with your little family. I've put in an order for twins myself with this next cycle  

Cecilie - sending     - so exciting that you will soon be meeting bean...

Hope - congratulations on your 2 blasts   - try to enjoy  being pg until proven otherwise & relax   - I know that it is hard not to feel impatient tho & weeek 2 of 2WW can be tough - I will do you a lovely banner when you get your BFP  .

Barb - hi there   - trying to type dead fast but just wanted to say - please try not to worry that your first FET didn't work as its so much down to luck & 1 BFN doesn't tell u anything at all other than you were unlucky this time - sending you   for your next try - u have plenty of snowbabies & you will get there in the end           . My hospital leave 2 periods between FET cycles (as well as first post treatment bleed) but I only had 1 this time so I could fit it into my hols (teacher) & my consultant told me that the only reason they suggest 2 or more is because of psychological pressures of TX-ing - he reckons that once you have AF after FET it 'wipes the slate clean' & physically you could have another straight away. I know opinion is divided tho. It's the waiting around that sometimes drives me   so try to stay +ve hun.  

Hi Red Admiral.... 

Well - I've beeen gearing up for FET while on my hols & trying not to get too emotional on the beach as the drugs kick in...     . Seemed to be surrounded by pregnant bikini clad ladies with whole tribes of little-uns in tow (it seemed...) Had my scan last tuesday & lining 13mm & all well to go ahead with defrost on Monday & ET on Tuesday.... . As always hopelessly optimistic that this will be the time for me & looking forwadr to being re-united with my snowbabies     - but after 3 BFNs also trying to keep my cool this cycle - please help me to keep my feet on the ground girls.... 

Now I'd really better go & start digging out wellies & getting bags packed. Back on Mon. Have a nice weekend everyone.

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Sarah! So good to see you  

I've added a ticker to remind myself how long I've got to go   I've been feeling quite down this week, but the     thinking has kicked in today - why wouldn't it work this time?! (Famous last words  ) 
Those are indeed my drugs   Witters would be very disappointed if I didn't post a photo  

Be positive, and look forward to getting those    back where they belong   We'll all be here for you no matter what the result is 

Debs
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

Debs & Sarah ....how lovely to hear from you & thank you for your lovely words ... 

Good luck to you both for your TX   .....wouldnt it be lovely if we were on the 'trimesters' board together !!   POSITIVE THINKING !! .......

To all you other friends i hope your all ok ??.......

Im ok , just the time is dragging ssssssooooooooo sssslllooooowwwly ..  

Lets hope just over a week to go till i get a BFP !! .....  

Off to bed now so night night

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just a quick one, I seem to have moved onto the next stage of pregnancy symptons which for me are headaches, so staring at computers doesn't help.

Cecilie - thinking of you and hope all goes well when your baby arrives.  My friend has gone into hospital today for an induction.  

Sarah69 - glad you had a good holiday, we also went to Portugal, I found it far too hot though.  Good luck for next week, that seems to have come round really fast.

Hope - 1 week to go then you'll know.  Fingers crossed for testing day and sending you lots of   

Debs - good luck for  your next cycle.

Mel - hope you are OK.  Your tiredness could be your natural progesterone kicking in (well that's my theory) so it's probably a good sign.  I am still quite tired in the evenings.

Hello to everyone else, there is so many of us now: Witters, Flo-jo, Chris, Red Admiral, Barb and anyone I have missed.  Hope you all have a good week-end and don't get too wet!!

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya All !!

Hope your all ok ??

Thanks Liz for your message ....sorry your suffering from headaches ....hope that stage passes quickly for you ....

Ive been STUPID !! ...and tested of course its neg  ..... still a week to go till official test day ....im going mad !! .......

Hope your all ok , have a lovely weekend ...

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hope - step away from the pee sticks     It's far too early to get a result   Just relax and enjoy having those little embies with you  

Liz - good to see you  Can't believe you're 14 weeks already!  Hope the headaches don't last too long and you're blooming before you know it  

Still no news from Cecilie.......  

Debs
xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya I'm so happy to see everyone back       

Sarah and Debs I've missed you both heaps!!!!

Cecille I'm sending you lots of lovely labour vibes that it starts and all goes well. I can't wait to see pictures of your little one. Thanks for the comments on the nuchal results. We've decided against having any tests done.

Sarah - Thanks for the info on the doppler, after thinking and talking to my midwife I'm staying away from the doppler!!! Give them lovely twins a cuddle from me.

Hope -       Now what do I have to say!!! Don't test again! I made that mistake and tested at 9dpt and got a horrid  and caused myself alot of upset. Several days later I got the right result  so disregard that result, consider yourself told off and don't test again till test day.     

Sarah - how fab a holiday. I hope you had a wonderful time. And on your next holiday you will be one of those ladies in bikinis with a bump. I'm wishing you so much luck for your ET next week. And if I can help keep you grounded I will       

Debs - wow you are starting again too this is just fantastic!!!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you too. You so deserve this!!!      

Liz so happy all is going well. I think my own natural hormones are kicking in a bit now I'm coming down off the drugs. But I'm loving every feeling.

Chris - Hi hows things with you.

As for me girls well I had my midwife booking in appointment on Thursday and talked over my worries. For reassurance she arranged a scan for the next day. So yesterday we had a scan and I have to say it brought happy tears to my eyes it was amazing like I can't describe. Our miracle is starting to look like a baby and it was moving all over the place of which I can't describe how that felt. It was DH's birthday too so it was the best present for him. I've attached a picture below its not the best quality as I hvae no scanner at home so I took a digital picture of the scan photo.

Love to you all

Mel xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope your all ok & had a nice weekend ??.......

HELP PLEASE !!

Quick question ....... i had my HCG injection 2 weeks ago today .would it be out of my system by now ??.....only did a test this morning.....and theres a feint line ..... what does this mean ??....
only asking as theres a girl on the site had blasts transfered last monday & she can test Wed.....
i had blasts transfered last Sunday ..& told to test this friday ..... am i getting carried away ??.... there is a line tho ......  

Went to the pub with friends yesterday ..it was so funny to be the only sober one with them .....they looked so silly !! ....i stuck to the J20's ........ 
Have a good day

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hope - I am right in thinking you had a negative test last week? If so then that only means one thing  

*whispers* You're pregnant! *whispers*

Will save the huge congratulations till you believe it yourself


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not saving my congratulations chick, you did have a negative test which proves the HCG is out of your system plus they say it takes 10 days for it to leave your system so I have one think to say.

[fly]      [size=18pt]CONGRATULATIONS YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      [/fly]

I can't tell you how happy I am for you.

Love 
Mel xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Thank you !! ......... not trusting it yet , just got in from work & had to look at the test ......still a feint line there .......  ...... will test again tommorrow ....

Did do one last friday & there was no line .........

Keep thinking im imagining the line ..... DH has checked it loads of times for me ......

Please be a line there tommorrow   

Hope your all ok ??..........

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hope I'm so sure!!!!  You didn't have one on your last test, its been 2 weeks and a line is a line!!!  I had the same 9dpt no line.  Held my wee for 4 hours and tested after work on 12dpt lovely BFP clearblue cross.  Tested positive several times after that.

If you are in doubt I suggest getting a clear blue digital, I did one of those too and it came up pregnant.  Well worth it just to see the word and no doubt if theres a line or not then.

Love Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Mel .........gonna go & get one this afternoon....... & try it in the morning ......

Will keep you all posted ........

Thanks for your advise........... feel like im going crazy   

Love HopeXXXXXXx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll be anxiously waiting!!!!!  But I can't help feeling positive !!!!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, congrats Mel!  May I be the first to say what a gorgeous baby you have growing there!

Hope, I too say that you have a little bean or two growing!  Just look how successful our little group is now!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Aww ......Witters thanks ........

I'm going MAD !!!!!!!!! ............ have just used sample from this morning & done an 'asda' HPT ...... & got a feint line again .......I feel like im going crazy & in tears .....

Thanks for your support & im sorry for going on ......

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Witters thats such a lovely thing to say thank you so much.  It was special to see it looking more like a baby and moving around!!  Been reading your blog, looking forward to more pictures, hopefully you can scan those that you mentioned you picked up last week.

Hope you are stronger than me to wait till tomorrow.  I think they say not to use wee when its been standing.  If I were you and like I did, I'd be not drinking much for the next 4 hours and holding my wee and peeing on a stick.  I have to say I used clearblue with a cross for my first one and second one and then clearblue digital and then Asda's own brand for the next few.  My strongest one was the Clearblue with a cross and one of the best was seeing that magical word pregnant with no doubt aobut whether a line is there or not.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi again ! 

Have just been & brought some Clearblue digital & some normal clearblue ones ....so will wait & see what tommorrow brings !! ........

Thanks again

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope - what amazing news!!  I'm so happy for you hun. I understand that you don't want to get excited so early but a BFP is a BFP in my books so enjoy it & hopefully that line will get stronger and stronger as the week goes on...

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]    CONGRATULATIONS HOPE!!!     
    CONGRATULATIONS HOPE!!!       
    CONGRATULATIONS HOPE!!!      [/move]

I'll have to be quick as just got back from weekend away & going to see my sister & watch BB final a mo. However, just thought I'd update you on how my defrost went. Unfortunately not nearly as well as last time (when 4/4 embies defrosted & divided & we struggled to pick the 2 best on transfer day). Believe it or not they ended up having to defrost all 10 of my remaining frosties of which only 3 made the thaw!! (well 4 but one looks 'dark' & they are not hopeful)  I was prepared for anything last time but now absolutely gutted & still a bit in shock. Thought I'd have at least 2 more tries this IVF cycle with so many snowbabies but guess its now all down to this one last FET.... I'm just praying that at least 2 make it overnight & divide for us. Please keep your fingers crossed for & send some 'divide' vibes their way....

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 

Just done a clearblue digital ......................................


 ............. never thought i'd ever see one ........

OMG !!!.........

Sarah ......Good luck for tomorrow    ......& thanks for my lovely banner !  

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

[fly]FAN FLIPPIN TASTIC[/fly]

I'm so chuffed for you Hope you so deserve this - welcome to the club!

*[fly]             CONGRATULATIONS HOPE AND DH            [/fly]

It takes ages to sink in, in fact it still hasn't for me and you've seen my picture.

Love Mel xxx*


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

I can't say THANK YOU enough ............just over the moon & so scared i will wake up from this lovely dream ...........

Sorry im not commenting on other posts at the mo , but my heads exploding !! 

Take care 

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Congratulations to Hope & DH on your  

Excellent news  

Liz


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

[fly]*       CONGRATULATIONS HOPE!!       *[/fly]

No arguing with a Clearblue Digital, eh?! 

Sarah - I was going to be all positive  and say some sensible stuff about "it only takes one" but to be honest, I'd be as upset as you are 
But those three little  embies  thawed out for a reason, and I'm sending all my very best  divide vibes  your way. Will be thinking of you lots tomorrow  Let us know how things go


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

on my second attempt I only had 3 embies and 2 survived the thaw and now look at me.

Lots of divide vibes coming your way Sarah.

Debs - nearly there for you to start again

Liz - Hi!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hope 2 Be

Many congratulations to both you and DH, here's to a healthy 8 months

Chris F


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, Yay!  Congratulations!!  If the diogital says pregnant, then that's what you are!!!  Enjoy your first official sleep as a soon to be mummy!!  Nighty night 

Sarah, So long as you have some frosties that survived the thaw, that's all that matters.  I had 25 eggs, but only 5 fertilised and 3 made it to day 3.  I was gutted at that point, especially as those three had to be frozen and were only of a 'fair' quality.  But, if it's meant to be, it will happen, I'm living proof of that.  Try to channel those frustrations and upsets into positivity for your future children within those survivors 

Hope, I don't have time now, but believe me when I say I'm so chuffed for you.  I will try to get on tomorrow to create you a vision of my excitement 

Cecilie, My guess is that little bean will be born any moment now.  Your BFP has been replaced after all   Awww, I just love our successful little group!  All those waiting, your turn will be soon, I just know it!

Oh, and Debs, thanks for the drugs pic!!  That will be in your baby book soon as the very first picture 

DH has been shopping again today.  We are due to visit family at the weekend and so Keilidh has a beautiful dress complete with an under netted skit and Myles has a shirt and trousers!  It's so cool to be of a 'newborn' size so they fit all these cute outfits!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning All ...... 

Hope your all ok ??.........

Witters they are going to look lovely in those outfits ... , thank you for your kind words .....

Sarah ..thinking of you today...hope you've got some wonderful news ..  ......

Mel,Chris,Liz ,Debs ......and of course Cecille .....hope your all ok ??.......

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH for all the support & good wishes you've sent our way !! ........i managed to sleep till 3am then needed a wee so did a test again ..just to make sure i hadn't dreamt it .......still a ...........OMG !!!!!!!!, do they do the 1st 6week scan at the clinic where you had the TX ??.....

Have a good day .........

Love HopeXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, yes, they'll do the first scan at your treatment clinic. I also had my second 9 week scan there too, then they refer you to your hospital. Glad you still have a BFP! Sounds like we were both up at 3am 

                   
 *CONGRATULATIONS Hope and DH!! *


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah your twins are going to look so sweet in those outfits, please can you take a picture for your blog - pretty please.  Thanks again for the comment on my picture xx

Hope - sounds just like I was I was up around 3.30 every morning to start with needing to wee and also the excitement and I did several 3.30 HPTs.  At our hospital my first scan was at 8 weeks at the IVF hospital.  They apparently dont do them earlier than that at our hospital as they can see more including the heartbeat for sure at 8 weeks whereas 6 weeks not everyone sees the heartbeat.  Due to some bleeding I did have a scan at the EPAU a week earlier too.

Love

Mel x

PS - Sarah69 your turn next and then Debs.  We are all so nearly there.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just a little message of congratulations to Hope and DH!


    
Congratulations
on your long awaited
 BFP! 
    

Marie xx ​


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Marie!! Its Mel from BW.

What a lovely message!!

Mel x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Hope - are you still on  ?  

Thankyou all so much for your good wishes - I felt so shaky yesterday after so few embies made the thaw & was finding it hard to get +ve for my ET & your messages really helped. Had a fairly sleepless night (yes I was up at 3.00am too sipping camomile tea!) but the divide vibes must have reached my frosties as all 4 progresssed overnight (even the weaker one) & to our huge relief we had 2 strong ones to replace which are hopefully now getting cosy. I don't know if you remember but my last ET was really rough - it took ages & I was in alot of pain after - well today they did it in a couple of mins & I didn't feel a thing . I'm going to put my feet up now but will catch up with you all soon.

Your support means alot - nice to know you girls are thinking of me 

Sarah69 x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

I've just finished packing for my hols but had to come on and check how you got on Sarah 

Sooooooo glad to see that my (very strong  )   divide  vibes did the trick   It's all sounding so positive for you this time round  

Put your feet up and do nothing for a few days 

I'm away for a few days (oh the joy of having to take my medication on a flight with me  ) Will speak to you all again after the weekend 

Debs
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ??........

Sarah ....WELL DONE !!....... really pleased,nice to know that they're snuggling in to their mommy ....   .......take it easy now please!! ....  

Debs, ....hope you have wonderful holiday ..........

Mel,Witters,Chris,Liz,& Cecille ....hope your all ok ??

Thanks Mairelou for your post .......

Well i phoned my clinic yest (MFS Aldridge) and told them that i'd done a test (well 7 actually ) and they were all positive & they say dont get too excited as your not supposed to test till friday & it could turn negative !! ........ is this right ?? ...... i have done another one this morning and its positive again .... surely it cant change on friday can it .... 

Hope your all ok , i wish this weather would improve ...... 

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, great news!  So pleased that your embies are snuggling in nicely.  I'm sure as the journey in there was nicer, they'll feel more welcome and will want to stay!  Sticky vibes to you!!

Enjoy your time away Debs!  

Hope, don't worry, they always say that just to be sure.  They don't like people testing early, but remember it's far more common to get a false negative than a false positive, especially with digitals and especially with 7 of them!  Remember, I tested 3 days early and was heavily bleeding and cramping with it too   Just wait out the next few days, I'm sure you'll be fine come their test day!

Cecilie, holding your baby in your arms yet?  If not, good luck!  If you're in labour now, then push!  Push through that pain!  (That really is true you know, you can push the pain away!)


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 


Mel .....ive been meaning to say how lovely t
your scan piccie is ........ so wonderful !!     .......very exciting !!

Sorry i havent said anything before ...... dunno if my head is actually on my shoulders at the mo  

Take care of yourself & your little one  

Love hope XXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Deb, I guess you are now on your hols so won't get this but thankyou so much for the 'divide vibes' - they did really hit the mark!! - I will be ready to return the favour in a few weeks time....!! By the way, I notice that today you officially start downregging again . Hope you really enjoy your hols - I think that its a great way to start a tx cycle as hopefully you will feel relaxed & positive from the start .

Hope, I think that your hospital are a bit mean suggesting that your BFP could change to a BFN by Friday, but as Witters says they do tend to be a bit cautious about early testing. The fact that you have tested repeatedly for a few consecutive days suggests that things are quite stable so please try to relax & not worry too much - as you know nothing is guaranteed in the early days but sounds to me like you have every chance of success . By the way, you have still not reached my record of 9 pee sticks when I found out I was pg with DD .

Witters, have been catching up on your blog - I love the gorgeous pictures - you are doing so well!! Twins are a blessing but also bloody hard work I imagine. I didn't know that you only had 3 frosties when you went ahead with your FET all of those months ago & your story does give me hope - I like the idea that if it is meant to be it will be...  

Flo-jo - are you still around? If so how are you doing hun? Thinking of you... 

Mel - have you really got used to the idea that in the not too distant future you will be a mummy?!! I had a dating scan when got BFP with DD as had not had a period for 7 mnths - she was 8 wks - just a little bean with a heartbeat! My sis is having her 11 wk scan this Friday.

It is a madhouse here today!!! Kate has two friends around & they have raided the dressing up basket & formed a 'girl band' complete with keyboard & inflatable guitars. Not strictly the most relaxing first day of wk 1 but when DD is happy I usually am  . She really misses her friends over the hols & gets a bit tired of boring adult company but today she has had a lovely time running riot!! Feeling generally more positive & sending lots of love to my little frosties & hope so much that they will decide to stick around this time...

Liz & Chris if you are reading this - how are you both feeling now? Can you see your 'bumps' yet?

Any news from Cecilie anyone....!!!!!??

Sarah69 x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya ......

How are you Sarah ??.....sounds like fun in your house !  .... hope your getting some rest tho ??......

Have caught up with your tests .have now done 9 !!........not planning to do one tommorrow ...but will do one on FRiday ...as its official test day ! ........Boots love me at the mo ... 

Hope everyone is ok ?

Take care

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope -   at your 9 pee sticks - I think that you have beaten Mel too with that record!!

Trying to chill out but not quite so easy with DD on the scene - I have to confess, yesterday I hoovered the stairs as they were covered in bits from the girls' feather boas - am I in big trouble? 

Can anyone tell me how many days I need to wait before I have a bath? - it doesn't mention it in the hospital info.

I am dying from some news from Cecilie - sending     for an easy labour!!

Witters - hope that those babies let you get a bit more sleep last night  .

Hi to everyone else  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarh, I'm sure the hoovering was fine, but no more from now on, especially from implantation onwards!  You can have a bath, just make sure it is only luke warm to warm, nothing hot for you now 

Myles and Keilidh were pretty good last night.  We have just got a new 'memory foam' mattress, believe me, there is nothing more comfy.  Even with only an hours sleep a night, you feel so much better!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all !!

Hope your all ok ??.............

Sarah .....your naughty !  ....dont do anything that you think you shouldnt ..consider yourself told off !! ......

Witters .your matress sound lovely ...... i'd be zzzzzzzzzzzzz all the time .....

Mel how are you hun ??.... 

Chris,Liz,.......hope your all ok ??.......

Debs hope your enjoying your break ......

Cecille hope everything is going ok ??....

Well its official test day today & still a .......

Got to phone & book scan now  ...scared .......

Have a good day

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello

Hope - I am really pleased for you.    The scans are great, especially when you start to see the progress that baby is making.  Do you get one at 6 weeks then 8 weeks?  If so you'll be amazed at how much the baby grows in the space of two weeks.  I think scans are great for putting your mind at rest.

Witters - I looked at your blog for the first time last night.  Myles and Keilidh look well, you must be so proud.  Have you written your birth story anywhere?  I would like to read this if it's available.

Sarah 69 - congratulations on your ET and good luck for your 2ww.  Definitely no hoovering for you!  I haven't hoovered since May, our vacuum is really heavy and I'm too scared to pick it up in case I cause any damage.... so I have to wait for DH to do, which isn't very often.

Debs - hope you enjoy your holiday and have a nice relaxing time.

Cecilie - I'm guessing you must be in labour, or have even had your baby.  How exciting.  Hope you are all well.

Well I had a slight scare this morning, I've suddenly got a fast heartbeat which I can feel through my chest.  Saw my midwife and doctor and had an ECG as the doctor thought I had a slight irregularity, but everything seemed fine on that.  My iron levels are slightly low so I've been prescribed iron tablets, so hope that sorts everything out.  The midwife listened to the baby and everything seemed fine.  Anyway we are having a couple of days away in the campervan this week-end, so will be back next week.

Hi to Chris, Flo-jo and anyone else I have missed  

Liz


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

sorry haven't been about much, been feeling a bit low about postponed treatment and not posting on the boards.  My AF turned up last week and I was pleased.  Not long now until October AF and I can start my FET.

Hope - congratulations, I am so pleased for you.  You have also made me feel more positive about the future.  Wishing you all the best, you must be so excited    take good care of yourself.

Yogi - Hows things ?

Chris - notice you had treatment at ninewells, did you have natural FET or medicated.  I'm meant to be having natural FET but now fretting as someone told me there is a higher success rate for medicated FET.  Anyone else got any views. 

LizH- glad you are feeling better, hope you have great time away in camper van.  we will probably have a weekend away in campervan soon as well.

A big   to everyone else

We are off this weekend to Edinburgh, to see some shows in the festival and generally have a nice time away together.  back to work on Monday then off again up North (InverGarry) for a break.  DP is really spoiling me just now.  I feel a bit bad as I've been so moody but trying to be positive and enjoy things.

Well better go as he is pouring me a nice glass of white wine.

best wishes to all

Red


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

Red, I had medicated at Ninewells, as I don't ovulate, they put me straight onto medicated, there is someone I know on these boards just got a positive with a natural FET. I gather you are at Ninewells?  We went to Invergarry 2 years ago and stopped in a log cabin, I loved every minute of it, but then I love Scotland full stop. Hope everything works out well for you.

Must dash everyone Mum is here helping me decorate the lounge, house is like a pig sty at the moment.

Will catch up properly soon I promise

Chris


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LizH said:


> Witters - I looked at your blog for the first time last night. Myles and Keilidh look well, you must be so proud. Have you written your birth story anywhere? I would like to read this if it's available.


Thanks Liz! The birth story was right at the beginning of the blog that you can't see now. If you search the archives, you should find it. I will see if I have it saved anywhere and re-post it...

Sorry about the heart scare  Glad they are not too worried. I was amazed I didn't need iron tablets as it's very normal to be put on them. Hope they do the trick for you! Myles and Keilidh have iron each day. I have to syringe feed 1ml to them each day. It's really funny to see the faces they pull as it's sweet smelling but bitter tasting.

Hope, yay! Glad your BFP is still a BFP! Not that we ever thought it wouldn't be


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

[fly]     *HOPE CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 'OFFICIAL' BFP!!! *       

     *HOPE CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 'OFFICIAL' BFP!!! *       

     *HOPE CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 'OFFICIAL' BFP!!! *       [/fly]

I am so excitied for you - you deserve your good luck - enjoy it & try not to start worrying about your scans etc!! 

OK - no more hoovering for me - I have been taking it really easy today & went to see 'Cars' with my DD & DH. Wil have to compensate for the popcorn now by having loads of spinach for tea.

Liz - sorry to hear about your scare. Hope that things settle down 7 that you are reassured that they are keeping their eye on you. I also had to take iron when pg - my advice is to also invest in some breakfast cereal with plenty of fibre in it...

Witters - I am actually so scared this 2WW to do anything wrong that I have still not had a bath as always a bit worried whether it is too hot...maybe I should dig out kate's old 'hippo' bath thermometer & float it in   - don't worry though I have been having showers so not too smelly!   Glad you have invested in a comfy matress - quite a good idea to make sure that the small amount of sleep that you get is at least good quality - but you will get more & more as the weeks go by. I'm sleeping really badly due to the progesterone I think - so hard not to lie thinking about things too much..  having loads of really weird dreams & hot flushes (which actually started even before I got my frosties back). Fine in the day though so not complaining & staying .

Cecilie -    - dying for some news...

Chris - nice to hear things are still going well for you - are you feeling less sick now?

Red Admiral - you hang in there - the waiting is one of the hardest things about TX I find - but you will get there in the end & we are always here for a chat in the meantime 

Flojo - are you still around - thinking of you.. 

Mel - when is your next scan? I don't know if I said but I love your pic. My sis had her 11 wk scan on Friday & was so overwhelmed - she got copies of the photos for us all 

Better go & cook my healthy tea..hope you all enjoy your BH weekend 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, we have the hippo bath thermometer too!  I must admit, I stopped aving baths when preggo, infact the last one was before my FET cycle!  Don't worry, I too have been having showers!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Well I'm back from my hols happy  and refreshed  and with the news you've all been waiting for!

I'm delighted to announce the arrival of Cecilie's little bean! 

   Cecilie gave birth to a baby boy   
   weighing 8lb8oz on Tuesday 22nd August   ​
Her text message said "I can't stop staring at him" 

No name yet and Cecilie won't be able to get to a PC for a while but I will let you all know if I hear anymore 

   Big congratulations to Cecilie and Tony and welcome to the world Baby Bean


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS CECILLE & DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR WONDERFUL SON !!      

Fantasic news !! .....really pleased for you .........

Hope to see some piccies soon ......

Look after yourselves !!

Love HopeXXXXXXXX[br]: 08/27/06Debs, thanks for letting us know .......how are you ?did you have a nice hol ??...hows the down regging going ??.......take care XXXX


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Ah, excellent Hope, I was waiting for you to post 

Cecilie specifically requested that I sent you some of these:

           
Congrats on your BFP!!!
          ​
I'm doing really well - down-regging has been trouble free so far and I'm actually finding the injecting much easier and much less hassle than the sniffing which I've always done before  
Just hoping AF doesn't mess me around again this time


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Awww ...thank you Cecille .........

Glad all is going well ........off to do the food shopping now whith DH ...ive just been asleep for the last 2 hrs ..theres prob nothing left in Sains now  

Take care

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow - what fabulous news!!

     *CONGRATULATIONS CECILIE & TONY!!!*        *A BEAUTIFUL BABY BOY!!*        *CONGRATULATIONS CECILIE & TONY!!!*        *A BEAUTIFUL BABY BOY!!*       

Debs - glad to hear that you have come back from your hol feeling relaxed & ready for business . As for  - she's bound to be a bit late as she is a terrible tease - but good things come to those who wait    By the way, I like the chilli dance you did on Cecilie's behalf - I think you know who I'd like to do a dance for me if I ever get a BFP... 

Hope - how are you feeling hun - any symptoms yet? Did you get a scan date?

Witters - bet you are on  after Cecilie's news    You are now both the two official 'mummys' of this strand.

I am having a lovely day - having a 'cookfest' with DH - we've been making Thai green prawn curry & baked lemon cheesecake with a homemade lemon compote (in fact I just nipped on here as he went to the shop to get some more marscarpone) - going to really good friends tonight & taking food. She got married in Thailand & we all went over so often eat Thai when we all get together. Don't know what excuse I'll give for not drinking tho...  I've already used antibiotics & cystitus with her & her DH....

Only slight cloud on the horizon is that I accidently deleted my 2WW diary today!!! - what an absolute numbty I am. Its not even the first time I've done it...  However, I'm not sure they will be able to restore it this time as too much time lapsed until one of the moderators got my message. I've been keeping it for the last few days & to be quite honest I mostly just end up typing silly stuff so I guess its no great loss to anyone but me - still annoying tho 

Anyway, better get back to the kitchen... 

Sarah xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay Cecilie! Son's are great!! I seem to find boys stuff much more fun to buy 

Here are some more of these, only just for you -

           
Congrats on your baby boy!!!
          ​


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ??.........

Just wanted to say WWWWOOOWWWW ......Mel .....12 weeks !! ....how lovely !! ......where has the time gone !! .......whens your next scan hun ??.......

Have a lovley bank holiday Monday !! .......

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Mel - I can't believe you're at 12 weeks already!   Hope things are going well for you 

Hope - manage to get your shopping ok yesterday?!   Hope you are feeling ok now that you're 'officially' pregnant  

Sarah -   Can you come and cook for me and DH?! That food sounds delicious! 
And what are you like deleting your diary?!     That's the kind of thing I would do, so it's a good job I didn't bother doing one   When you get that BFP, the 2ww will pale into insignificance anyway   

Day 5 down-regging for me and going fine. No side effects to speak of, and injections are no problem at all (why did I ever bother paying for the sniffing drugs?!). Just waiting for AF  to show up now  

Debs
xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry been off for a while but I have been following your progress.  I won't even try and respond to each of you but Cecile - fantastic news            hope all is well

To everyone else love to you all & best of luck to everyone.

 returned with a vengeance this weekend which is good (I think!) just in time as we have our follow up consultation this Thursday to see where we go from here so fingers crossed for a good meeting and making some positive progress forward.

On the work front, as from Monday I will be working 3 days per week which is fab news - work think it is on a 3 month trial but if they don't let me stay 3 days per week the trial will conclude with my notice!!  Hopefully we can make it work.  I just can not wait to have a little time to myself.  I have really got to try not to fill every minute.

Feeling much more calm and sane (probably until Thursday  when we start round 3 and I go pancakes again!)

Keep up the good work girls, lets get some more   on here    

Love to you all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello Little Gems  

Thanks for the lovely comments about my picture 

And for those of you who can't believe I'm 12 weeks I can only say wish it had gone as fast in my mind. Seems to have taken ages!!! My 12 week scan is on Thursday and I see the consultant on Friday so busy week. Just hoping all is still well at the scan on Thursday and that they don't change my dates  Today is my last day on the cyclogest and oestrogen support then I'm on my own - Argh 

So where do I start:

CECILLE
[fly]   CONGRATULATIONS WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS - A LOVELY BABY BOY - WELL DONE!!!    [/fly]

SARAH
How are you and your lovely twins, not checked your blog since last week so off to see if new photos are on there!! Give them a cuddle from me.

SARAH 69
I had baths in 2ww and now but only very shallow ones and not very hot, not much fun or relaxing but had to keep clean. DH is busy putting in a new bathroom including a shower. Hope you are keeping well in the 2ww, when is your test date, I have everything crossed for you


HOPE
Hey Sweetie!! How are you now its official!! Any symptoms kicking in yet? Is it sinking in yet? So happy for you!!


DEBS
Hows the D/R going? Glad you had a nice time away! Hope AF shows up soon for you.


LIZ and CHRIS
Hope you are both well. Liz sorry aobut the scare but so glad its all sorted.


Flo-Jo
Hi honey been wondering about you. Hope all goes well at your follow up.


Hi everyone else.

Sorry my personals aren't so good but I've not been on for a while and you've all written loads and I'm on a quick coffee break. Have to say though all the IVF babies I keep hearing off are HUGE!!!! Not seen any below 7 or 8lbs, excpet twins of course. Wonder if they are all big!!

Lots of love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, they say the average baby weight these days is 8lb!  Mine are that at 3 months old!  I hope yours is a good 7 or 8 pounder, believe me, small, premmie babies are lovely, but a bag of extra worry comes with it.  Best of luck on supporting your baby on your own!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - thanks for that info!  DH was big baby, I was a big baby, my brother was and my BIL was so I just hope it follows.  But to be honest as long as I carry safely to term and baby is well the size is not as important.

Thanks for the good luck vibes, I just keep telling myself you came off yours by 10 weeks so I shoudl be okay.

Love Mel xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning all

Congratulations Cecilie, can't wait to see a photo and hear all about it.

How is everyone else?  I am 16 weeks tomorrow, and since getting to 12 weeks it seems to have flown over.  Yogi well done on 12 weeks, it does seem strange coming off medication when you have been on it for so long.  Sarah keep up the good work with the blog, great to hear how the twins are getting on.

Hope everyone else is doing alright, sorry I am getting worse at doing personals my mind is all over the place, but I do check that everyone is alright, apologies if I have missed you, but I am thinking of you all

Love

Chris


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Chris

Happy 16 weeks for tomorrow.  I hope it flys past for me.  I know I shouldn't wish it away.  How is your bump is it growing?  Have you felt any flutters yet?  So many things I can't wait for.

But right now I'm focusing on my scan tomorrow and hoping so hard that I'll be okay now I'm off the drugs.  I keep reading so many sites that say the placenta doesn't take over till 14 weeks and then I think should I just stay on the progestrogen once a day or do as I'm told.  Decisions Decisions.

Plus if at my scan tomorrow they suddenly change my dates and I'm not as far along as I think then I will have lowered and come off the drugs too early.  

Much Love

Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

How are you all ??..... hope your ok 

Chris ...16weeks ...OMG where has the time gone ??..... how lovely

Mel good luck for tommorrow hun...im sure you'll be fine without your meds .....looking forward to seeing your next piccie !! ......

Flo~Jo ..i hope you enjoy working less days ...i only work mornings & its nice to have some 'me' time before DH gets home .....although i do spray the polish around just b4 he gets home so he thinks ive been busy  ......

Debs .....hope that DR is going ok ??.... yep the injections are ok aren't they .....

Witters how are you all ??.....give them a munch from me !!

Sarah ...i hope your resting !! ....how are you feeling ??.....

Liz & Red ....hope your both ok??........

& Cecille & your lovely little man ...hope your both ok .........

Im ok,just wish the time would fly by ..got scan next Thurs 7th Sept ...to see if everything is ok & how many ......... had to do another test this morning....of course it was ++ ....just worry because i feel 'normal' ..well as normal as i can get  ....at the moment !! .....just scared that i will wake up from this lovely dream 

Hope your all ok

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Hope

You sound just like me, I kept testing to be sure as I felt so normal.  I do think the pills and pessaries mask our symptoms but I may be wrong its just what someone said.

Thanks for the reassurance of me being okay without the drugs I'm terrified I really am.

I can't wait to see how many you have cooking in there!!!

Once you've had your scan I wouldn't do any more HPTS though.  I made that mistake if you remember and got myself in a panic when it was still positive but not as strong.

Lots of hugs and belly rubs

Mel x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Mel ........

I do think im loosing the plot !! ...... dont think i will do them after the scan ..just at the moment its reassuring ....& i cant afford to carry on with them !! ......

You take care .......

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Nope I think you are totally normal - if you can call me normal that is!!  I did them quite a bit between finding out and the scan just for reassurance due to lack of symptoms and feeling so 'normal'.  

Like I say just be cautious after the scan as the one I did that was fainter set me into a mad panic for no need.

Love Mel x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thank you XXXXX


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello,

I wondered if I can ask a few questions......  I recently had my second IVF attempt which resulted in severe OHSS.  I was hospitalised for 15 days and had 7.5 litres drained.  I put on 30 pounds in 2 weeks then lost it in 1 week (I should have joined Slimming World - I could have been slimmer of the month    )

Anyway, my DP and I have decided to go on a lovely Christmas holiday to recover then try next March with FET.

Can anyone tell me roughly how long it takes for the ovaries to go down?  Also, what is the procedure for FET?  Do you still down-reg, etc.  I know I don't have to stimulate anymore (thank goodness) but I'm not sure what FET involves.

It's nice reading success stories on this thread, it's given me hope.....

Michelle xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Jetula - I am so sorry to hear about your OHSS  - it is horrible. I didn't have severe OHSS myself but know that some of these other girls did so will let them answer your qu about how long it takes to go down.

Your FET procedure will depend upon whether you go for a natural or medicated cycle. Mine have been medicated. I have had to downreg & then take Progesterone to build up the uterus lining for embryo transfer. I can give you more details of timings if this is useful - there are two of us going through med FET at the moment. I can say that although the hormones do have a few side effects it is nothing like as traumatic as full IVF & you will be in much better shape to have your embies returned to you . Good luck. Why not stick around on this thread & let us know how you get on?

Deb - glad to hear your injecting is going smoothly. I hope that   doesn't keep you waiting around too long  - I know that you will be impatient to get on! Shall I send you a slice of cheesecake?

Mel - good luck with coming off the drugs - you have nothing to worry about you know. Have you told family & friends about your BFP yet?

Flo-jo - so lovely to hear from you - have been thinking about you hun  . Let us know how your consultation goes & thankyou for sticking around & supporting us girls who are currently tx-ing .

Chris - congratulations on getting to 16 weeks! another milestone! Are you starting to show now?

Witters - love to you & your gorgeous babies  

Cecilie - thinking of you & your boy - do we have a name yet??

Hope - how could I not be taking it easy with you to keep me in line   -  . I went back to work yesterday but am mostly sitting down - doesn't get too busy until next week. Start teaching again next Tuesday - test day!! Tempted to wee in jar & do test when I get home as would hate to greet my new groups in tears!   - but I hear that you shouldn't do that so I guess I'll have to just brave it if I get a BFN. On the other hand might be persuaded to do a sneaky pee stick at the weekend just to give me an idea   - I've never done that before but now its my 4th go am tempted to throw caution to the wind!!

Unfortunately I am starting to get a burning slightly 'tight' sensation in my lower pelvis which I normally associate with my period being due   - please please stay away this time  !!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello all 

Flo-jo -  Good luck for tomorrow    Going to 3 days a week sounds like a great idea   I wish I could do the same but I can't justify the drop in salary while we're still having to pay for treatment  

Yogi - I'm sure you'll be fine without the drugs  That little babes is a fighter   

Witters - can't believe your little ones are only 8lbs! But they've done so well to get to this point...mummy must be doing something right   

Chris - good to hear from you  Can't believe you're nearly 16 weeks!  

Hope - I'll be sending you lots of     between now and next Thursday 

jetula - you poor thing  Sounds like you had a horrendous time   Being in hospital with OHSS is so scary...I hope I never have to go through it again. My OHSS wasn't as bad (managed to avoid the abdominal drain  ) but it took me at least three weeks before I started to feel better. My swelling went down quite quickly (within two weeks of EC) but I was left with a bit of extra weight which has never shifted   Witters probably had the worst case of OHSS on this thread so she might be able to give you better advice 
I'm doing medicated FET just now. I have two weeks down-regging, then about two weeks on progynova. Then if my uterus lining is thick enough I stop the down-regging and have the transfer. Then it's progynova and cyclogest until test day (and hopefully beyond    ) As sarah says, it's nowhere near as traumatic as a fresh cycle   Having a break sounds like a good idea - it took me a while to feel mentally strong enough to go back, but as you can see on this thread, there are lots of success stories which make it worth it. Stick around on this thread and let us know how you get on 

Sarah - mmmmmm, cheesecake   Does anyone else find down-regging makes them starving hungry all the time? Just me then?!   I'm keeping my fingers (and toes  ) very tightly crossed for you this time     I think early testing will be perfectly acceptable in this case  


I'm doing ok so far. No sign of AF yet   Had pretty bad cramps yesterday but nothing since....I hate this bit! Roll on the progynova  

Debs
xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all, 

hope everyone is well. 

Congratulations Cecilie, can't wait to see a photo, hope you are both doing well.

*Chris * - congratulations on getting to 16 weeks!

*Mel * - good luck with scan today, can't wait to see new piccie.

*Hope* - sending you    for next week. Best wishes.

*Jetula*- sorry to hear you have been so unwell.  . I had my treatment stopped in August due to high risk of OHSS and will be undergoing FET in October. My clinic said that your ovaries should go down after a couple of weeks. I am having natural FET and at my clinic you use OPK's after day 10 of your cycle and once you get a hormone surge phone the clinic who arrange for your embies to be thawed and transferred back 4 days later. You get 3 HCG injections during that week and that is it, left up to nature to take its course. I was a bit freaked by lack of drug support but have recently spoken to someone from my clinic who is 11 weeks pregnant after this treatment and she can't stop saying how great it was to be drug free.

*Sarah69*- sending you   to keep AF away. 

*Witters* - love to you & your gorgeous babies

 to everyone else, sorry not got any more time for personals but got to stop skiving work.  

Take care

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good morning everyone!

Jetula, welcome to our group!  Very sorry that you belong here due to the OHSS though    I too had severe OHSS.  I was in hospital for 2 weeks, with a week in ICU.  I became very swollen indeed, infact, I looked more pregnant then than I did at 22 weeks pregnant with twins - only it happened over 3 days as opposed to 22 weeks.  I needed a central line put in as mt bloods were so out of wack.  At one point, I had 6 drips going in, a BP cuff set up to go off every 30 minutes, a pulse thing on my finger, a heart monitor, oxygen nose prongs, a catheter and a tummy drain!  Believe me, I couldn't move for all the leadts and tubes.  In the end, I had to lay flat as I physically could not bend due to my tummy being so big and so firm due to the fluid.  They did several scans to monitor me and each overy reached 12cm in diameter, so huge!

As for recovery...
The tummy drain was a huge relief.  They drained 2 litres every 24 hours and I had it done 2 or 3 times, so not as much as you did.  The worst part of that was when they took it out.  I had a student nurse do it and it came out with so much force due to the pressure, that she got covered!  Poor girl.  Then it took a good week plus for it to heal.  The thick dressings needed to be changed every couple of hours as they just got saturated.  I guess they could have drained off more, but they don't like to as it in itself creates other issues.  Getting up to walk was challenging.  I was in bed continuously for a good 10 days and as I had the catheter, I didn't even get up to go to the loo.  So my first try at standing was so hard.  I felt like and old lady and couldn't make it to the chair, so I sat on the edge of the bed.  I was there for only a few minutes before I nearly finted, so that was that until the next day.

They say that once AF makes an appearence, that it the big step to recovery.  It was right in my case.  After that, it was just the case of wounds healing and building up strength again.  We were due to go to France with friends a couple of weeks after I was discharged.  I was fine to go, but was obviously careful at looking after myself and not doing too much.

FET's are great things!  No stimulation, but you do still need to dereg if you go for a medicated cycle.  I had to as I don't ovulate on my own.  The FET treatment is the same as IVF for the deregging, then in 'the' cycle, you start on HRT, so eastrogen tablets gradually increase and then progesterone pesseries are introduced a few days before transfer.  The worst part of it is the thaw.  I think we all get nervous at that point, but especially us OHSS girls as doing a fresh cycle if they don't thaw would be a massive decision and a scary treatment to say the least.

I was lucky, out of 25 eggs, only 3 fertilised at point of getting frozen on day 3.  We thawed them all and all survived, but two were progressing better, so we put those back.  One was a 4 cell, the other an 8 cell, both of only a fair quality and they would not ordinarily have been frozen as they were very fragmented.  Well, I did absolutely zero in my TWW and both decided to stay with me.  Well, until 30 weeks 3 days that is.  Then we spent 6 weeks in special care.  We are all home now and getting on great.  Each day, I look at them and love them so much.  All the scars I have dotted around are little reminders of just how special they really are.  If I'm honest, I would go through it all again to get what I have.  All that pain and discomfort really is worth it when you get to hold your little miracals, it really is.

Must go, but big hello's and hugs to you all!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Aw Witters - I never realised that you had been so bad with OHSS   - that must have been horrible. I had something similar when all of my eggs were immature on my first ICSI cycle - my ovaries were enlarged & producing some excess fluid & I ended up in hospital overnight - I can quite honestly say that it was the worst pain in my life & I can't begin to imagine having over a week of that kind of agony. So glad that you story has such a happy endinh though! 

Jetula - hope that yours will have an equally happy conclusion!!    

RedAdmiral - thanks for your good wishes  - bit wobbly at the moment as test date gets closer..you would think I'd be used to it all by now 

Debs - I have also had a huge appetite since I started downregging & it has got even worse since I started the Cylogest I'm afraid   - I checked the side effects on the packet which confirmed that increased appetite is common. Before my last FET I'd just had my tooth done & lost loads of weight as I was using a horrible mothwash that completely put me off eating - but I've more than made up for that this time with constant gluttony (even when I'm feeling nauseous I manage to overcome it enough to stuff my face ). I ate half of a Turkish Delight bar (the big ones) last night & have designs on the rest of it for tonight. I can deny myself nothing on the 2WW though - it is bad enough as it is. By the way, thanks for the go-ahead on early testing - I'm thinking maybe sunday....  

By the way I also hope that you never have to go through OHSS again & am sure that your little frosties are going to save you the trouble...hope the next time that you have any discomfort in that area is in 10 mnths time when you are pushing them back out     

Flo-jo - I'm so glad that you are scaling down your work commitment  - I have a friend who always says to me that 'whatever you put your energy into will grow' - this can apply to good as well as bad things. Putting too much energy into work is not good for us girls & I think that you have done the right thing. I'm hoping that having my FET at the end of my summer hols will help me too... 

Hope - are you around hun? - not long until your scan now...    

Hey - did I say - I got my diary back   - Tony managed to find it for me 3 days after it disappeared...

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Red Admiral - nice to see you  How was your weekend away in Edinburgh? Hope things move quickly for you so that you can get on with FET    

Witters -   You've told us your story before but it stills shocks me to read about what a hard time you had through OHSS  I'm so glad you've got your two little miracles   to make up for it    

Sarah - you little sweetheart  I've just read through your 2ww diary - think I'm going to patent that 'embryo velcryo'  
I really hope this weekend brings you some fantastic news     

Well, down-regulating still going ok. No probs with the injections and no real side effects (although my girlfriends and I were in hysterics last night after I let them read the list of side effects ) No sign of AF as yet so if any of you were feeling the need for an AF dance it would be most appreciated 

I've heard some bad news tonight about a work friend of mine so I'm counting my blessings     and hoping that karma means there'll be some good news on here very soon (yes Sarah, that means you  )

Debs
xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Michelle and welcome to a lovely group of ladies. I think you've already been given lots of good information. I only had mild OHSS in November last year and had freeze all. I then did FET in April which failed and then again in June which thankfully worked. I found the break the best think physically and emotionally. Have you planned somewhere nice to go away?

Sarah69 - thanks for your reassurance about coming off the drugs. To be honest we told most people either when we got BFP or after first scan. We've been pretty open about our fertility problems and treatment. I did only tell all my work colleagues last Friday so its a relief that everyone now knows. I'm so hoping for you this time. Are you going to test early or wait till Tuesday? Will Tuesday be day 14? Great you got your diary back I must have a read.

Debs here is a little AF dance just for you. I hope it works

[fly]      COME ON DEBS AF       [/fly]

Red - Hi how are you doing! Hope you are feeling better!!

Hope sweetie how are you? Sinking in yet?

Sarah - hows your bundles today? And how are you?

Today was our 12 week scan and it was lovely. Sonographer confirmed baby has 2 arms and 2 legs and a regular heartbeat. Baby was being lazy for the scan and not moving it had one arm tucked up by its head resting. Towards the end we woke it up and it threw its arms and legs out and jumped about then turned over and put its back to us as if to say please go away I'm resting. It was so funny and so cute. I'm glad we got to see him/her move though. We got pictures but they aren't as clear as the ones we got at IVF clinic or EPU scanner didn't seem as good. I'll upload them at work tomorrow and post them on here. Got OBGYN consultant appointment tomorrow morning too.

Next scan booked for 7 weeks time and midwife in 4 weeks.

So quite a happy day really.

Love to you all

Mel xx

PS Debs how strange just as I click post it said you had posted and you were asking for a dance hope it helps.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Just for you Debs ....

[fly] COME ON AF !!            COME ON AF !![/fly]

Morning all !!

Hope your all ok ??.......

Mel ..great news about your scan !..... fancy disturbing her/his sleep ..im sure he/she will get therir own back when they arrive !! ....

Sarah ..how are you ?? ..not long to go now sending loads of     your way !! ...

Witters , Flo~jo ,Red,Chris ,Liz, and Cecille .....hope your all ok ?? .......  

Im ok , just getting more & more anxious about scan on Thurs cant switch my mind off .just want to hide under the duvet till its here ..... so scared ....

Well better go n have some breakfast now .....

Have a good day
Love to all

HopeXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well the Consultant has really stressed me out and worried me today.

You may or maynot remember I had the HSG (dye in tubes) at local hospital and was told all was fine. Then when I went on waiting list at IVF Hospital I saw a Dr who said my HSG said I had an arcuate uterus (Slightly saddle shaped - dipped at the top a bit). So I wrote to OBGYN at local hospital and said why didn't you tell me this and as Dr at IVF clinic is saying its increased miscarriage or preterm labour. He wrote back and said in his opinion it caused no extra risk and was just a variation of normal uterus. Another Doctor at IVF clinic said she thought it was okay too and no problem which is why they let me go ahead and have 2 embies put back.

Well the OBGYN I saw this morning was same OBGYN I wrote to and who organised my HSG and asked him. He said he stands by what he says that its no problem and that I have to go with somebody's word either his or this one Doctor at IVF hospital. He said he could get another OBGYN to give his opinion if I wanted (that would then be the 4th opinion if you count him and 2 ivf clinic doctors). He also said there was an option of putting a stitch in my cervix which he wouldn't normally do for arcuate uterus but if I wanted I could. This could also cause a miscarriage he said. He said with woman with arcuate uterus he wouldn't put a stitch and even with woman who have bicornuate (which is a lot worse) he wouldn't unless they have had previous miscarriages. So we had to decide.

Its so hard cos if I don't have stitch I could miscarry in 2nd trimester or go into preterm labour and if I do have it it could cause miscarriage. His opinion was I didn't need anything as it was normal.

So we decided to go with his opinion and he's organising us another scan for 16 weeks to check everything and we seem again in 10 weeks. I just wish I knew what the right thing to do was. I felt I should go with his opinion as he is a OBGYN at the end of the day and deals with pregnant woman whereas the consultants at IVF hospital are more knowledgable on getting woman pregnant not the aftermass of them being pregnant.

So I'm just a bit stressed out and so terrified I'm going to loose my baby in the second trimester. I just want to go home and cry under the duvet.

I'm trying to tell myself that woman must concieve naturaly and have Arcuate uterus but not know so I will be okay.

Sorry for the sad post 

On a happy note I've attached my scan pics the first is baby face on and the second is baby from the side. Not as clear as the scan pics from EPU.

Love Mel


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Awww Mel .....   ..what an awful day youv'e had... like you said im sure there are lots of women who get PG naturally & dont know any different .... would it be worth getting another opinion ??.... could you go elsewhere & ask them ??.....

Your pictures are absolutally lovely ! .......

Thinking of you

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Hope

I've had 3 opinions now.  One from the OBGYN who thinks its no problem.  One from the IVF consultant who said it COULD be and another IVF consultant who said didn't know of it being a problem.

As per normal different websites say different things.  So we've gone with the OBGYN professional opinion to do nothing except we are having the extra scan at 16 weeks.

Thanks for the hugs I needed them.

Mel x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Dear Mel .....


Wish i could do more than send you hugs ...... im here if you need/want me , i can always IM you my phone no.

Take care ......

Love HopeXXXXx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Mel - sorry to hear that you.ve had such a rough day   - I know that you will feel that this is hanging over your head now. It sounds to me that although you have had some conflicting opinions but if the consultant with the most expertise (who sees many similar cases) isn't worried & thinks your uterus shape is a 'variation of a normal uterus' then this is quite reassuring. Why are things never straightforward? Sending    to your little bean to hold on tight for the full term.

Your pictures are lovely  - my sister has given me a photograph of her scan at 11 1/2 weeks which is cute. I have not told her about my current FET and for once because she is a bit pre-occupied she has not guessed (i don't think) - only me & my DH know this time - I would so much love to have some good news for my family for once & to be joining her . Somehow seems too good to be within the realms of possibility though. Trying not to think about what I will do if I get a BFN as can't bear the thought of 4th ICSI cycle (sorry - I know I will get in big trouble for that kind of negativity but don't worry I'm not dwelling on it). Anyway, not much longer to wait girls...

Debs, this is for you...

[fly]     *COME ON AF!!  *     
     *COME ON AF!!  *     
     *COME ON AF!!  *     
     *COME ON AF!!  *     
     *COME ON AF!!  *     [/fly]

Hi to everyone else - have a lovely weekend!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello all,

Firstly thank you for all your replies, especially Witters.  Reading your account really brought it all back for me.  I too had 12cm ovaries and apart from the central line (which I have had in the past - not nice), had the same as you - it was really quite scary.  Looking in the mirror in hospital I didn't recognise myself and I had to ask my Mum to bring in a photo of me because I couldn't remember what I looked like     Anyway, DP was meant to take me to post office yesterday to get tax disc but didn't get home in time so stupidly I drove there myself and had to queue for 30 minutes.  My stomach, back and legs are really really aching now and I've been fit for nothing since!  I am going to rest this weekend and hope it all goes away.  I just want to get back to normal...... (sorry to moan)

Yogi, I'm so sorry to hear that you're being messed around with different opinions...hang in there.  The scan pics are lovely, thanks for posting them    Hugs to you  

HopeSpringsEternal, hope AF arrives soon (fingers crossed).

Sarah69, keeping everything crossed for you     

Love to everyone.

Michelle xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hope you are so fantastic thanks honey!!

Sarah - yes we are going with the OBGYN as he is the one who deals with the pregnant woman most.  The other Consultant at IVF clinic is best at infertility.  Its only a possibility of a problem and with the extra scans I will get reassurance.  My baby is a fighter its come so far!  I'm so still hoping for you!  Are you doing a sneaky test this weekend.

Michelle thanks for the hugs and saying my pictures are lovely.  I hope you all get to post yours soon.

Love Mel xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

A belated congratulations to Cecilie and DH on the birth of your son, hope you are all OK.

Mel - sorry to hear your news and sorry can't offer any advice.  It sounds like the hospital will give you lots of extra monitoring so this should help.

Sarah 69 - good luck for testing and fingers crossed.  When is your test date?

Liz
xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Liz

I think I just hve to forget what the consultant at the IVF clinic said and accept what my OBGYN is saying and that its not a problem at all and just normal.

Mel x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hurrah! It worked   AF arrived this morning    
So I'm on track for my baseline scan on Wednesday (last time I had to cancel the scan as AF hadn't appeared yet  )

Yogi - please do not worry about what the IVF doc said. Your OBGYN is the expert on this and he seems to think everything will be ok so I'd put your trust in him   You're probably right - lots of ladies could have the same problem and never know about   Love the pics! 

Hope - Am wishing the time away till your scan - you must be going a bit   I'm sure it will be fine and you'll be racing back on here to show us the photos    

Sarah - nearly test day! How are you feeling? I hope those frosties are settling in nicely for another 8 months    

jetula - naughty girl!   No more queuing in Post Offices for you! Plenty of rest and relaxation  otherwise it will just take you longer to recover   And no apologising for moaning - everyone here understands what a horrible thing OHSS is so plenty of sympathy from us 

Liz - lovely to see you  Tell me, does the worrying ever end when you finally get pregnant?!   

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend  

Debs
xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Afternoon ladies  

Hooray for AF Debs   - hopefully after a good 'spring clean' (as cecilie would say ) she'll clear off and you won't be seeing her again for a good long while    !!

Mel - you are a trouper   - sounds like you're being very strong about this. I guess no pregnancy is risk free & you won't be completely happy until you are holding your own baby & giving him/her a cuddle    

Hope - big week for us two - you with your scan & me with my test... We now have about 3 boxes of tests in the house...(my DH got more from the supermarket yesterday) so getting increasingly tempting  . So much for my cast iron resolve...  

Liz - how lovely for you to drop in & thanks for the good wishes   My official test date is next tuesday but I'd be surprised if I got through tomorrow morning without being temted to have a sneak preview...I'm done with being   as its not got me very far on my last few goes!! Hope that you are feeling well as you head into 2nd trimester (are you blooming??). Will do my best to get a BFP & get us closer to our 'babys & bumps' meet up!

Michelle - please listen to Debs & take it easy   - I warn you she will send you some 'cyber slaps' if you overdo it again  .    that you start feeling much better soon hun.

Love to Witters, Chris, Flo-jo & Cecile (do we have a name for that little boy of hers yet?).

Please all send me some   tomorrow & for the next few days...I'm really scared! I know I'm usually pretty positive but I will be needing some   if this one goes pear shaped...

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hooray Debs I'm so happy AF arrived for you and you can get on with the next stage!!! Thats fantastic news.  Thanks for your words I'm feeling much happier today at trusting in the OBGYN.  He's the professional of pregnant woman.  Thanks

Sarah - I think in the bottom of my heart I don't really feel its a problem so strength is quite easy.  Yesterday was just an off day.  The OBGYN is the expert and I trust what he says.  I think we all have a gut instinct and mine is telling me everything is okay and it really is just normal.  Plus I've read on here of many woman with bicorunate uterus which is much worse and can really be a problem but they seem to have carried to term.

Anyway I'm sending lots and lots of positive vibes your way for test day and if you do test early.  I know I shouldn't encourage you but I tested early and so did Hope.  My first positive was at teatime after holding my bladder for 4 hours.

Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hello Ladies !! ........

How are you ??... hope your all ok ??

Debs .....YYYIIIPPPPEEEEEEE all the dancing worked !! .....good luck for your scan on Wednesday !! ...

Sarah ....... OMG how are you resisting those HPT 's   .....im useless .... i had to test , im SO impatient ....... well done for you tho having the strength to wait sending HUGE HUGE    .....your way .......

Mel .....so glad you feeling better today buddy !! ......how are you feeling in yourself ??.....

Hope everyone else is ok ??........

What miserable weather !! ........where has the summer gone ....  ..........

Im ok .......had a bad nights sleep again been up since 2am .......roll on Thurs .......  

Love to all

HopeXXXx....


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Hope

Sorry you didn't sleep well chick!

I'm feeling okay in myself the tiredness is easing.

I did a little montage for anyone who wants to view. The last picture is me today.

don't feel you have to watch it.

Love Mel xx

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=11f5ac820402b80f399662&skin_id=0&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just thought I'd let you know its all over for me - tested this morning & another .

Going to have a brew & cry now but thought you'd all be wondering how it went.

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Sarah - logged on to see how you got on and I'm absolutely gutted for you   A tiny part of me wants to say that it's not over till your official test day, but I know you'll feel it's over today  

It's so bloody unfair  

As the ladies say on the other forum I post on, "this too will pass"  We all know you're strong enough to get through this and face whatever comes next with a great big dollop of humour   Will be thinking about you and your DH lots today 

Look after yourself , cry as much as you need to  , and remember that we are all here for you if you need to chat


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !! .......

Sarah ......     sending huge hugs & love your way ..... your still 2 days early testing tho arent you ?? .....i know how you feel as have been there , but you've still got to hold on till Tues .they might be late implantations ..... & the clinic give us test days for a reason ...please please ..dont give up ....sending    .....your such a lovely lady i so wish i could wave a magic wand ......

Thinking of you

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, oh no   I was really hoping for smiles, not tears.  Lets hope it's a late implanter.  Oddly enough, there's another post saying she tested on her test day, got a bfn, but at 18dpo, she just got her bfp, so there really still is a little chance, especially as you have made it to test day, without any bleeding.  I for one never give up hope until there is a blinkin' good reason   I agree that you should go and spoil yourself today 

Mel, what a lovely story!  You look great already!  Made to be pregnant 

Cecilie, hope all is good with you and your little man!  I for one really miss you and I'm sure everyone else does too.  I can't grumble though as I know I've been missing loads since having the children.  Love you!  Pass on lots of hugs and kisses to you and your son, and ofcourse your hubby and doggy too   Hope doggie is settling in OK now that there is a new baby brother in the house.

Hope, please try not to worry about the scan   I know it is a nervewracking time, believe me, it never gets easier.  My motto is to enjoy what you know and don't dwindle on what hasn't happened

Deb, yay!!!!  You are all on target now!  So, come on, tell us your treatment time scheduals 

Liz, great to see you!!

Jetula, rest girl, rest!!  Make the most of being waited on   I sure did!

Big hello's to everyone I couldn't get to!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Sarah69 I'm so sorry for your BFN. I'm like the others, I know you have been here before but you have had such good symptoms that you've put in your diary. Some woman really do have to wait till test day and further to get BFP. I know our clinic don't give a test date till 17 days past transfer for that very reason. I'm still holding out hope for you and in the mean time sending you a huge hug.

Sarah - thanks for viewing my montage I kinda felt a bit awful as I posted it and then the next post was that of Sara69s. Thanks for the comments. Sometimes I think I'm imagining my pregnancy belly so its nice to hear that others can see it too. I'm just looking forward to it getting bigger. Hope Keilidh sniffles are a little better - I was reading your blog. When will you post new photos I can't wait to see how they have grown.

Hope - Thanks for the IM chick you are a gem.

Debs - Did I say Hooray on AF if not hooray its on to the next bit with you.

Hi everyone else.

Love Mel xx[br]: 3/09/06, 15:18Sarah69 please read this and don't give up hope yet

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66861.0


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hope - it's horrible when you can't sleep   Not long till your scan now, and it will all be worth the wait 

Witters - we need some up to date pic of the twins   Hope your little family is getting on well 
I have my baseline scan on Wednesday and if everything goes to plan, ET will be around 22nd September     Just hoping and praying this works. If not we're going to have a few months off and a proper holiday before going back again  

Yogi - your montage was lovely   Just praying I can do a similar one in a few weeks time    

Sarah - been thinking about you all day sweetie  Let us know how you are  

Haven't heard from Cecilie but will text her again and see if I can find out how they are getting on   (and see if Baby Bean has a name yet  )

Debs
xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Sarah69 - just wanted to say how sorry I am that it's a BFN    .  Thinking of you  

Liz


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thankyou all so much for the good wishes &   - it really helps  

Yesterday my DD kept us busy & benefitted from a bit of spoiling by me & DH - she was going to a 'Popstar party' in the evening & he took her shopping for a new outfit in the morning & then I spent the afternoon on 'PA' duty & did her fingers & toe nails & even blow dried her hair (I never even bother to do my own!) so she was one happy girl . 

Feeling a bit up & down & still suffering from cyclogest & progynova side effects as I have to take them until Wednesday unless AF arrives first - just to be on sfae side. Have concluded that whoever invented these drugs was a sadist - they make you look pregnant, they make you feel pregnant & they increase your appetite so much that you spend the full 2WW eating chocolate & pies so to add to the misery of a BFN you have a BLA (big lardy ar*e) to shift afterwards  (hee hee   - just getting a few things off my chest).

Mel - I thought your video was lovely   - OK I did blub a bit at your little bean cosying up in the scan photos - but the day I stop believing that miracles can happen for us girs I will be alot sadder believe me. It is stories like that that give me hope   

Debs - its up to you to get a BFP now to cheer me up you know - no pressure tho hun  

Anyway, more personals when back on form.

Really was touched to see that you all checked on me to see how I got on on Sunday... ...thanks girls .

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Sarah - not sure if you noticed but I've been sending you  and  and  (well, pie makes everyone feel better ) all day to try and make you feel better  
Sounds like you had some proper quality time with your DD yesterday - just what you needed  
Don't give up Sarah - even if this Wednesday sees the end of this cycle with a BFN, miracles *do * happen...this thread proves it  We'll all be here when you are ready to give it another go 

I post on another forum, and when I was having doubts about this treatment one of the girls shared this quote with me:

*"The smallest doubt and a dream cannot take root"*

That's why I believe I'll be getting a BFP in four weeks time, and you'll have yours not long after me 

Debs
xx
[br]: 4/09/06, 21:48Some more news from Cecilie! 

"Bean is amazing, and being his mother is even better than I'd dreamt. We've called him Sebastian - but he's mainly Bean"


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Cheers Debs!!   - I have been feeling much better today so   &   must have worked. Re-tested again but still BFN  - can I stop taking the drugs now? I've still not had AF but seems pretty clear cut to me 

I like your quote - I've always assumed that sooner or later I'd get pg with no.2 but after this last BFN had begun to have some doubts - partly due to my age, but not ready to give up on my dream quite yet so I guess positive thinking is the order of the day    . Undoubtably will go for ICSI no.4 but can't afford to it for at least another 6 mnths so in the meantime its 'au naturel' for me. One of my mates at work who has just got pg has given me a couple of boxes of ovulation kits so I can have a go with them -  its a bit of a 'wild card' as normally I don't ovulate but downregging for FET seems to reduce my PCOS temporarily so there's a small chance that I might do before my ovaries get clogged up with cysts again. DHs sperm is very variable but its worth a try I reckon. At least we can have some fun!!   Expect further posts about the level of stretchiness of my cervical mucus  

Cecilie's message is funny - I still call Kate Beanie! So happy all's well in the Cecilie household .

Have any of you pg girls tried working out possible genetic combos of your babies? (ie likelyhood of brown/blue/green eyes, brown/blonde hair, tall/short etc) My DH and I are so dissimilar we had endless hours of fun trying to guess what DD would look like.

Hope evryone's well!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sarah69 - I'm glad that you are feeling better already  .  Don't blame you for eating chocolate and pies, and glad that you enjoyed pampering your daughter on Sunday.  Good luck with the 'au naturel' attempts  .  I've not really thought about the genetic combo of our baby, apart from hoping he/she doesn't get my nose or DH's nose 'cos they are both quite big  .  DH has nice blue eyes though, so hope he/she inherits those.

Debs - good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow  

Mel - I watched your montage, what a good idea.  Your bump looks quite big already.  I would say I'm about the same size as you and I'm 17 weeks now.  I'm starting to outgrow my normal clothes and I've had to buy a few maternity items, although I'm not quite big enough for the jeans I bought and they slip down.  Hope I grow into them  .  How are you feeling?  Any symptons?  I'm feeling really well at the moment, the iron tablets have give me more energy, still need my early nights though.

Witters - hope you, DH and the twins are well

Cecilie - congratulations on naming your baby boy, what a lovely name too.  Hope that being mum to Sebastian is still good!

Hi to everyone else: Chris, Michelle, Flo-jo, Hope and anyone I've missed  

Bye, Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning Buddies !! ......

How are you all ? .........hope your ok 

Sarah ..im not to sure about stopping your drugs ....best to phone your clinic.... sending you a huge  thinking of you .......

Debs hope everything is going ok ??.....

Liz are you ok ??..... glad your feeling ok ...

Mel ...how are you hun ??....

Witters hope you & your little ones are ok ??.....

Cecille ......what a lovely name youve chosen for your little 'bean'

Chris .....are you Ok ?......

Red & Jetula how are you .....

Hope everyone else is ok .....

Im ok ......nearly scan day now .....    ...im terrified did another HPT yest, just to make sure .... glad when its this time tommorrow ..... feel ok in myself ..shattered in the afternoon tho & feel queezy from about 4pm ish.......

Well have a nice day ....

TAKE CARE !!

Love N hugs

HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello!!!

I've missed a few posts as I've stopped getting email confirmations for some reason  

Sarah69 thanks for the comments on my montage - I'm sorry it upset you I seem to have bad timing on posting things sometimes as I posted just before your news.  Don't give up hope, all we have is hope!! I'm glad you are feeling better and you never know as you say D/R reduces your PCOS.  On my negative cycle I stopped the drugs on test day and AF arrived a couple of days later.  Maybe check with your clinic.

Debs - Thanks for the update on Cecille - I love his name!!!  I hope you are still doing okay on the drugs and heaps of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Hope - Hi sweetie, you know I'm thinking of you and I can't wait to see how many little beans you are cooking in there.  Are you feeling one or two??

Sarah - please I need to see more photos!!! I bet they have grown so much.

Liz - wow do you really think I look big already!  Now I just don't feel big at all and wish I was bigger.  Are you feeling any movements yet?  So glad you are feeling well.

Hi everyone else.

Well I'm now in the 2nd trimester - Hooray!!!  I've suffering with headaches and yesterday a couple of nose bleeds.  But I'm not complaining.  I have another scan in 3 weeks and see the midwife in 3 weeks.  I changed my mind and ordered a doppler which arrived this morning so I'm going to try it later when I get home.  Just a bit scared in case I can't detect the heartbeat and send myself into a panic.  But trying to be rational as I've had no bleeding or pains and I'm drug free now.  Liz, I too don't seem to have lost the tiredness, that is staying with me and so is the frequent toilet trips.

Love to you all

Mel xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hello !!

Hi Mel, Im was thinking that there might be 2 as i tested so early & got a + .......but now im not sure ...i'd love 1 or 2 or whatever im blessed with i will be eternally grateful for ....  ..just hoping that it will all go ok .... .....feel really tearful at the mo , but im sure its just nerves ......

Wahhhooo youve got a doppler !! ......your gonna have fun tonight !!

Hope everyone is ok ??

Love Hopex XXXXXx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hope

What you are feeling is normal and alot to do with hormones. In the early days when I first found out I felt down and scared and just wanted to shake myself out of it as I had got my dream but the hormones were in control.

I just know everything is going to be okay tomorrow and I'll be waiting to hear as soon as you are out okay.  I really hope you have two little beans growing in there.  We need a twin mummy to be to take Witters place.

I have to say I'm soooooo scared now I have the doppler in case I can't find the heartbeat and go into a mad panic.  But I'll be so overjoyed to hear it if I can find it.

Love Mel xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello ladies 

Mel - your montage was very moving & didn't upset me hun - I'm a big crybaby & even my own scan pictures (of Kate) set me off but I still often dig them out as they are so cute. Also nice to see you & DH as I'm nosey   - what a handsome couple you are    By the way I also think you have a lovely bump & quite big. My sis is about the same stage as you & doesn't look at all pg. Let us know how you get on with the doppler.

Hope - please try not to worry about the scan   - only a short while to go & I'm sure your mind will be put at ease. I agree we need another double trouble in this strand but I bet you'd settle for 1 or 2 as long as everythings OK 

Liz - funny you want your baby to have DHs blue eyes. I was set on kate having DHs green eyes & dark hair but she's fair & blue eyes like me. Oddly she looks more like my sister than me & people often think she's her mum .

Debs - how did your baseline scan go today? Been keeping fingers crossed that no probs & you can start on the HRT  - by the way if you have already had increased appetite then you are in trouble   - I stopped taking the drugs yesterday but still managed to polish off a packet of jaffa cakes & half a paket of 'party rings' today   - when AF arrives I'll stop pigging out I promise .

Witters - love to you & the babes  

Cecilie - dying for some piccies... 

Jetula & Red Admiral - hi if you are still around girls 

I've been on the 'multiple cycles' strand getting some advice from the girls there on what to ask at my follow up consultation. Its really hard to know what to do next as really my response has been fine on all my ICSI cycles & other than the fear of OHSS leading to 'freeze all' last time have had optimum response to all drugs & good levels of fertilisation & good embies so its hard to see why it isn't working for me  Let me know if any of you have any suggestions.

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Sarah thank you for such lovely words!  And for saying I look pregnant with my bump.  Its so nice to hear.  I wish I had the answer for you I really do.  If I could wave a magic want I do it right now.

I used my doppler and was patient and found the heartbeat which was the most amazing sound ever and so fast!  I'm so pleased I made the purchase now.

Good night girls

Love Mel xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hope - all the very best for tomorrow   And make sure you come on and let us know how you get on 

Yogi - so glad the doppler has given you a bit of reassurance   Make sure you are enjoying every moment of this pregnancy - you went through so much to get there 

Sarah - not sure if I can give any decent advice   Have you had any immunity testing or NK cells testing? Have you tried any alternative stuff? I've been having acupuncture (thanks to the lovely Cecilie   until she had the cheek to go off on maternity leave  ) which has helped my state of mind even if I hasn't resulted in a BFP yet   Or maybe it's just one of those things and your next cycle will be successful? If only someone had the answers  
Anyway, I hope you are feeling ok 

Hi Liz - 

My scan went fine this morning - started the progynova today and have my next scan on 18th, with ET hopefully on 22nd  

I'm away from tomorrow till Sunday (off to a wedding  ) but will speak to you all next week 

Debs
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Debs, glad your scan went well ands thanks for the update on Cecilie and 'Bean' 

Ypogi, glad you founf the heartbeat!  Did you have to chase it around?  We always had to with mine 

Sarah, unfortunately sometimes it's just the wrong time.  That's why they say to allow a year of TTC before looking into things.  Keep persevering, it will happen for you   

Hope good luck today!!!  Thinking of you!  I wonder if you have one or two in there?  I tested 3 days early and got a good, strong test.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya .......

Hope your all ok ??.......

Well just back from scan and theres one healthy heartbeat........

oh and theres another healthy heartbeat too .......

Yep its double trouble for us !! ......TWINS !! .....OMG !!! ...Witters im afraid im going to be driving you daft with all the questions so i apologize in advance   .........

Me & DH just gonna pop out for lunch as im starving ..couldnt eat anything for breakfast i was feeling really sick with nerves !!

Hope your all ok

Love Hope,DH Itsy & Bitsy !! XXXXXX[br]: 09/07/06P.s Thanks for the texts this morning Mel ....& for trying to keep me sain !! .......XXXX


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Gosh Hope I'm so glad you posted as I was bursting with excitement on your news and couldn't post on here until you had. I'm just so happy for you.

So again I want to say

[fly]        CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR DOUBLE TROUBLE NEWS!!!!          [/fly]

Debs glad your scan went well!!!

Sarah - It took a while to find the heartbeat but I was quite calm. Once we heard it though it was worth the wait. I tried again later so my mum could here and baby was still comfortably in the same place.

Hi everyone else I should be working.

Love Mel and ickle bump xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hope

That is absolutely fantastic news, I am so excited for you, bet you are on cloud 9, I am so happy

Hope everyone else is good, I am 17 weeks today already!!!

Love to all, will try and catch up soon, at the moment trying to clear out what is going to be the nursery I am surrounded by boxes and rubbish.

Chris


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Chris

Happy 17 weeks!!!  Clearing the nursery I can't wait to do such things.

Sarah - how often did you use your doppler and did you find any research to say it can cause any harm?

Mel x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Just wanted to say thank you for your good wishes .....

and i just want to say i know its still very early days but i do realize how incredibly LUCKY i am & i would/will never forget the heartache & struggle that we all face with I.F .......

Thanks love HopeXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG Hope - what fab news - you are going to be a busy lady in 8mnths time!!

   *CONGRATULATIONS - DOUBLE TROUBLE!! *     

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

not been on much since we got back as been really busy.  we had absolutely fab weekend up north, very therapeutic.

Sarah69 -   I'm sorry.  My thoughts are with you.

Yogi - read your posts about the different views, how stressfull.  I'm sure that you are doing the right thing and all will be well.  I haven't looked at your montage yet but will soon.  

Hope - thats fantastic news, I am so pleased for you.  

Debs - hope everything goes well for your next scan and you enjoy yourself at the wedding.

 Chris, Witters and Liz

Must go, off to gym to try and flatten my stomach a bit before my FET in October, when hopefully it will start getting bigger for a different reason.

take care

Red


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just clicked the wrong button and lost my post!

Wanted to say double congrats to Hope!  All that worrying huh?!  I have to go, but will be back tomorrow as I have lots to say!  In the meantime, ask away any questions


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Just wanted to say a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Hope on your news.  Wow, how exciting, wish I could do the writing that moves along the screen!!  

 

Have you got a due date yet?

Hi Red - you sound very conscientious with your exercise routine!  Hope you are recovering well from your OHSS. 

Hi Sarah69 - are you back at work yet?  I've found the last few weeks very tiring, dealing with tearful teenagers.  One nearly fainted on me he was so shocked with his GCSE results!  If you are back at work, I hope it's not too hectic.

Hi Chris - I wish I was as organised as you.  Keep putting off starting the nursery, 'cos our PC is in the room which will be the nursery. 

Hi Mel - are you still enjoying using the doppler?

Hi Debs - hope you are enjoying the wedding.  We are going to an evening do tonight.

Anyway hi to anyone I've missed, must go and try on some clothes, haven't a clue what I am wearing tonight and I seem to be outgrowing things fast.

Bye, Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning buddies !! ......

How are you all ??........how was your weekend ??......isn't it nice to see the sunshine !! ...hopefully it will last off to Cornwall on Saturday for a week of dog walking & chilling !! ....should be good ! ....

Sarah.... how are you hun ? ...

Debs ..hows everything going ??.....how are you on the progynova ??....

Liz ..hope your ok ??

Cecille hope you Sebastian & DH are all ok ......

Chris are you OK ??.......

Witters ...hope your all well ??.....read all your blog the other day ..how lovely & how the time has flown !! ......

Red ..hope your well ?.....

Mel ....how are you matey ??.......hope you had a nice weekend ?

No work for me today !! ..yiiipppppeeeee ........my sister was supposed to be coming down( she in Huddersfield) for the day as shes moving to Switzerland next Monday & wanted to have a last girly day with me before she went , but shes got delayed yesterday & all the plans went out the window ...so im just gonna slob about !  .........

Why is it you go from a 'high' of last Thurs ..(scan day ) ......& yest felt so down & worried about whether everything is ok & counting till next scan ...(2wks today).....HORMONES !! have alot to answer for !!  ..... im finding my jeans so uncomfortable already !! ....might have to get some in a bigger size to tide me over for a bit ......

Hope your all ok ??.....

Love n hugs

HopeXXXXXX[br]: 09/11/06No i haven got an official due date ..i worked it out as the 2nd May 07 ....but it might be earliers now as double trouble .......


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hope! OMG! Congratulations!!!    
That is just fantastic news! Well done you  Now sit back, relax and do your best to enjoy your pregnancy  

Liz - hope you enjoyed your evening do   and that you found something nice to wear! 

Witters - looks like you are going to have to impart your wisdom on being a twin mummy   You must be an expert by now  

Red Admiral - glad you had a nice break, and hope you're starting to feel back to normal again  I'm very impressed at you going to the gym! I'm always full of the best intentions but never quite go enough  

Sarah - how are you my lovely?  I hope things are starting to look a little brighter for you  

Yogi - glad things are going well for you 

Chris - you must post some photos of the nursery when you have it all finished  

We had a lovely weekend and the wedding was fabulous   My friend looked beautiful and I'm chuffed to bits for her  
Progynova is going ok so far. Got that crampy feeling that means things must be working   My H accused me of being 'ditsy' last week   So all in all, it seems to be working    

Debs
xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Just quicky from me to send Debs     in run up to thaw & ET - hope the drugs aren't making you too   hun - glad to hear you had a nice weekend - I love weddings!

 to everyone else - Hope, have you come around to the idea of being a double mummy?

Might not be on much this week as my Dad has had a heart attack & in hospital so visiting after work & also seeing lots of my mum/sister/brother. Still can't believe it as he's only 58 & quite fit (but family history of heart attacks ). So scared he might have another one but guess he's in the best place in hospital & don't even want to think about it. Sorry not a very cheery post - but thought if I was off for a while you might all wonder why.



Sarah69 xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Awww Sarah ......    hope your dads better soon .....take care !

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Sarah,
sending your dad lots of  Hope he gets better very soon 

Debs
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah,  so sorry to hear of your dad.  I hope he is recovering well.  My Mum had a heart attack, she was 57, so I know what you are going through...

Debs, thinking positive for you!!

Hope, I didn't actually feel like I was showing until I was 19 weeks, then I just ballooned!  I think I suffered so bad with morning sickness that I just didn't get the bloatedness.  As soon as I delivered, I was 4lb below my pre-pregnancy weight, so my weight gain was all babies.  Most important thing for you now is to look after yourself.  Yes, twins do come early, but the longer you can keep them in there the better.  I did look after myself and there was no reason for my waters breaking.  Just a fluky kick I think.  I was just going on maternity leave the next day, which would have put me at 29 weeks.  I think in reality, it should have been sooner than that.  Something for you to think of.  I also joined Tamba, google it as it is really useful for information and has a message board which really helps to answer any of your questions.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

This way to your new home girls ... this thread will now be locked 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67855.0

Marie xx


----------

